# picture thread for teasers and gifts of the Merry Reaper



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet love these threads


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to start seeing everyone's goodies


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

hopefully i will have my teaser pic on here tomorrow after we hang the xmas lights!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, Christmas is here. well, kinda. there will be goodies posted.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hAPpy ThANksGIViNg


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cute, cute, cute bethany


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! 

I need to get the picture of my teaser gift posted.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Happy Turkeyday Can't wait to see what everyone has come up with


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

happy turkey day! off to volunteer at the humane society then home for turkey!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Hallowmas, that is awesome you're doing that. I would volunteer at the soup kitchen, but I have to work today. tralala, off to work I go.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

okay here are my teaser card pictures....i love this card


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What a beautiful card!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great teasers everyone


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hallomas, cool teaser. any idea who it's from?


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> hallomas, cool teaser. any idea who it's from?


i think its moonwitchkitty we both had similar likes (yule) and the card is very yule!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

You guys will never know


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I think it is quite rude to actually guess. If you are right it really takes the starch out of the surprise.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

i think my cards are snowmen this year  those of you i have addresses for will receive one..


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I haven't found my Christmas cards yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cant wait to see lots of reaps soon whoot love the pics


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

will be shipping this week  possibly Wednesday


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Spent most of the day doing some hand made goodies for my victim. My daughter posted a pic of said items on her facebook and they were given many thumbs up by her friends so we are very hopeful our victim will like them too


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gatorgirl, of course they will be liked. everyone is so merry and cheerful. oh happy season


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Yay! I have been merrily reaped!! Two big boxes arrived at my door today from Ajbanz. Here is what was in the first box. I had said that I liked those little vintage bottle brush trees with ornaments on them, and she actually made me two of them! They are beautifully done, and will go great with my Christmas décor. Check them out:










When I dove into the next box, I found all kinds of things for next year's western Halloween display theme, "Tombstone, pop. 0, a ghost town." There are two pair of cowboy boots, a western shirt, a noose prop, a couple rattle snakes, and a package of cool scene setter wanted posters. Also, a antique-looking set of jailhouse keys and handcuffs for the sheriff. I am going to frame the picture on the note. It is a great day of the dead cowboy print. 


















I love and will use everything you so thoughtfully made and picked out for me. Thank you so much Ajbanz! This was very exciting!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> Yay! I have been merrily reaped!! Two big boxes arrived at my door today from Ajbanz. Here is what was in the first box. I had said that I liked those little vintage bottle brush trees with ornaments on them, and she actually made me two of them! They are beautifully done, and will go great with my Christmas décor. Check them out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are very welcome. I enjoyed shopping and creating for you. Was VERY happy to find the cowboy boots in the local thrift stores.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great reap for sure PIB love the trees well done Ajbanz


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Love those trees PIB! Awesome reap


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Paint, it looks like you must have had the exact same wish list as me. I would be tickled to death with that box as well. AJ did a most amazing job, and those trees are just too adorable. Very happy for you.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I love those little trees!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> Paint, it looks like you must have had the exact same wish list as me. I would be tickled to death with that box as well. AJ did a most amazing job, and those trees are just too adorable. Very happy for you.


I am also excited about the grey boots, which will be used to make the ghost cowboy I have envisioned - wearing all grey and white.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pib, you scored big time. those are some nice gifts. perfect for a western theme. and the 2 little trees are soooo cute. way to go aj. may everyone have as nice a reap as this


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh wow cool reap! The boots are brilliant!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I would have never thought to send boots! 
Great Reap!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just checking in with everyone! I don't stick around too much after Halloween, but I periodically check in. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and upcoming Merry Reaper!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok ready to see more goodies


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

argued with the Fedex guy today looks like USPS for my victim.. hmm maybe I should write bull semen on the side so it doesn't get torn up? the post office is so unreliable.. should be sending it out tomorrow.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Made a very small box to keep one of my victims items from breaking----I almost like the box as much as the item  Cant wait to get the whole shebang out tomorrow


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Bethany said:


> I would have never thought to send boots!
> Great Reap!


That was on my wish list too. But it might be harder to find in some areas thrift stores.

Ahhhhh Paint, it never occurred to me to do a GHOST cowboy. Duh. Ours will be mostly ghouls. Now adding some ghosts too. LOL.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

WOOHOO got the goodies packaged and in the mail  Now on to putting up the Christmas trees (Mom & Me) and getting started on a few hand made christmas items for my daughter ---- if I wait too long her list will just keep growing


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

for once the USPS lady was nice oh look snow headed for texas thats why.they do say a cold day in you know what .. Dear sweet victim your goodies are in the mail


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have been the recipient of a few packages from fellow HF Members. You don't know how suprised I was to receive packages during this time. 
Thank you!! 
Now the pics!







From Hallows Eva - this adorable set of pot holders & dish towel. already hanging on my kitchen cupboard.







From Hallowmas - A Stuart Minion figurine & an adorable cat ornament. can't wait to get them on my tree when it goes up.


























From Gatorgirl35 & her mom - a basket full of goodies as pictured. Can't wait to put the items in my kitchen on the counter!!

Thank you everyone!! Totally unexpected, much appreciated.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

And just so everyone knows my priorities are right in line, we have the 70" TV mounted & hooked up, the commercial popcorn popper unpacked & in use AND








THE BAR IS OPEN


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> And just so everyone knows my priorities are right in line, we have the 70" TV mounted & hooked up, the commercial popcorn popper unpacked & in use AND
> View attachment 187767
> 
> 
> THE BAR IS OPEN



love the bar girl whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here at long last are the pictures of the teasers from my reaper,, a wonderful cd of Christmas songs, and a 2014 Haunt calender!!!!! I love them both! thank you !!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany
What is your favorite color ?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Bethany
> What is your favorite color ?


Depends on what it is, on or for. LOL 
Is Leopard print a color?!
Like Black, Blue, Red & Silver.

On a different note, a while back I bought the skull & crossbones rocks glasses at Ross. Bought at 2 different stores. Well........since they ended up in the storage unit, I ran them through the dishwasher for a leaning. Imagine my suprise when I took out the 8 glasses & 4 were now plain!!  Still like them, but really not happy about it.  So just a heads up to ROSS store shoppers.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet that will work  thanks girl


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

You all are so great! I usually hit my max about one week before Halloween, and then it is one big event after another with the Holidays. I need to have a more relaxed year next year so I can spend more time on the forum and be around for the Merry Reaper.
Hope everyone has a joyous season filled with family, friends, and fun!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Teaser photo going out to my lovely victim....whoever you are. As soon as I find a large enough box, or 2, these will be headed your way. I will give you a hint. You do not live due south of me. hehe.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I got reaped by an awesome mystery person. I got lights for Halloween and Christmas (I needed to buy more white lights and now I don't have to!). My daughter has already claimed the purse. LOL








I screamed when I saw the snowman. He's adorable!!








He fits in with my display perfectly








Thank you thank you thank you whoever you are!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Omg that snowman is cool!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the purse


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

That bat light is really cool too. Great reap. Wonder who the reaper is. Maybe it's me. muahahahaha.......oh wait....never mind. I kind of blew that mystery a few posts ago. LOL


Well crap. I went to put what would fit into the larger box I have and apparently it went AWOL on me. Now I have to start all over looking for boxes. Guess i need to hurry and order something really big so I can have the box.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Saki Girl--- I immediately thought of you when I saw the purse. LOL! I have a ton of snowmen all over my house and this one is my favorite. 
My victim's box is sitting in my living room and will be shipped out tomorrow. I'm sure my husband will get some funny looks when he shows up at the shipping place with one that is clearly Halloween and another that screams Christmas for my ornament exchange.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Loving the bat and jack o lantern light. Great reap Kloey74.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Kloey, the snowman does look great with your collection! And lights are always a good addition.
Nice reap!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i love all the stuff. esp the snowman and the sally purse


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

My Victim should be getting her goodies today. hope she likes it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What a great snowman! I have a great weakness for them, as you know, but the Sally pursue is adorable! Great reap Kloey! If you need help finding out who your reaper I will help you out!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Keep the pictures coming peeps....you know we picture "Ho's" thrive on visual stimulation!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Bethene--- I think I may have figured it out and messaged my possible reaper.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Keep the pictures coming peeps....you know we picture "Ho's" thrive on visual stimulation!


yes we do for sure


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Found a box. Packed it up. Going out tomorrow. Who will be getting it? Maybe it's for Bethene. Or Pumpkin5. Saki or moonwitchkitty? Nope, I think it is Lady Sherry. I lied, It is for lisa. Well, I lie a lot so I am not sure any more. LOL. You will have to wait.....and wait....and then wait some more. At least 4 days which will be horribly agonizing, hours spent sitting out by the mailbox, the front porch, or your office front desk, because you just never know by which means I will ship it. Because maybe I am putting it on a 3 legged goat and sending it via thule greenland during a blizzard. Poor goat. I did knit him a sweater. See I am not so bad. LOL. But all that may be lies too.

Except I really did find a box.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got a mysterious card in the mail today.....








Heehee, reminds me of my Beagle when he begs for food!








I thought this was hilarious, but my daughter thought it was creepy 

Can't even begin to guess who it's from. The postmark didn't even tell me anything!

Totally made my day!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Because maybe I am putting it on a 3 legged goat and sending it via thule greenland during a blizzard.


Oh you must be sending by FedEx then.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, that is so sweet of them to send you gifts. very nice gifts. those tea towels are charming. oh, darn on the glasses. that is a shame
bethene, nice teaser. I love the calendar. and xmas music is wonderful.
thanks spookerstar, you too.
kloey, that is a cute snowman. you have a very tasteful display. nice reap.
lisa, I find the card very endearing.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

That card is hilarious and so much fun to get teased.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, my desk top computer is up and running, BUT it cannot connect to the internet.  It is too old. does not have wireless capability. 
On the bright side, I have my music library!! Will be able to send some music to future victims.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lisa, Love the card,, that is too funny, the dog,, and also, what a great stalking,,, " he sees you when your sleeping... ' heeheee


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm going to wait until at least Monday to see if one more thing shows up, and then the box will be one its way!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

it's beginning to get a lot closer to xmas, or a scary reaping, anyway you look. lol


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethany said:


> Well, my desk top computer is up and running, BUT it cannot connect to the internet.  It is too old. does not have wireless capability.
> On the bright side, I have my music library!! Will be able to send some music to future victims.


Bethany, I believe there is an adapter that plugs into a USB port that may give you wireless capabilities. I have a friend using XP that connects this way.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Just loving the photos of all the wonderful goodies. I love this time of year But feeling very frustrated ---didnt use priority USPS as the box was big ( very expensive ) and now am watching the shipping updates which seem to indicate my box is taking a vacation on some mystery beach somewhere and drinking margaritas as it has not moved for 3 days Hope it stars moving again by Monday


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

The USPS was going to be a bit pricey for this large box, and UPS can't deliver to my victim so I ended up having to ship by FedEx. So I don't know if my victim will even receive their box. And it has glass in it. We all know that apparently FedEx has some secret vendetta against glass and feels the need to rid the world of all intact glassware. And if the ceramic object gets broken I will cry for weeks, as that is how long it took me to make it. I may have made a BIG mistake by putting a GLASS...DO NOT DROP label on it. To FedEx that is just a challenge, not a warning.



> and now am watching the shipping updates which seem to indicate my box is taking a vacation on some mystery beach somewhere and drinking margaritas as it has not moved for 3 days


Ha Ha Gator girl, that is just too funny. But I do hope your box gets a move on soon. I want to see what you got me. LOL.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> now am watching the shipping updates which seem to indicate my box is taking a vacation on some mystery beach somewhere and drinking margaritas as it has not moved :


Mine seems to be in the exact same position but at least when I checked on it, USPS said it was out for delivery. 



JustWhisper said:


> The USPS was going to be a bit pricey for this large box, and UPS can't deliver to my victim so I ended up having to ship by FedEx. So I don't know if my victim will even receive their box. And it has glass in it. We all know that apparently FedEx has some secret vendetta against glass and feels the need to rid the world of all intact glassware. And if the ceramic object gets broken I will cry for weeks, as that is how long it took me to make it. I may have made a BIG mistake by putting a GLASS...DO NOT DROP label on it. To FedEx that is just a challenge, not a warning.



I have learned that no matter which shipping company you go to if you write fragile it means to kick this S#*@ as hard as you can.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i guess i have always been lucky ups has never broken any of the glass i have sent and i have sent lots


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> My Victim should be getting her goodies today. hope she likes it


i will love it all!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Bethany, I believe there is an adapter that plugs into a USB port that may give you wireless capabilities. I have a friend using XP that connects this way.


Thanks for the heads up lizzy!! Will check into it!

gatorgirl, I promise you the box is not drinking margaritas at my house!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

USPS says Delivered


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I've been reaped! And it's amazing. I'll post pics as soon as I get home.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

OK Diet blown.. I made Cowboy cookies.. YUMMERS!! and best of all Honey doesn't like coconut or Oatmeal.. ALL MINES!! MUAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Are you sure Bethany-------I saw that picture of your bar


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I might have been reaped, I say "think" because I am at the hospital now with my son, I've been here since Thur. night and won't be leaving until Mon or Tue.
He is autistic so I don't really feel comfortable leaving him unattended. My dad just told me a hour ago he took a package in the house for me when he was feeding my dog, so I'm assuming its a reaping since I haven't ordered anything. I just wanted my reaper to know that the package arrived an my lack of pics ect. is only because I haven't actually seen it yet. Sorry for the delay reaper but I will attack it when I get home.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

disembodied voice, I hope your son is fine. and we'll be just fine waiting.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I think I might have been reaped, I say "think" because I am at the hospital now with my son, I've been here since Fri night and won't be leaving until Mon or Tue.
> He is autistic so I don't really feel comfortable leaving him unattended. My dad just told me a hour ago he took a package in the house for me when he was feeding my dog, so I'm assuming its a reaping since I haven't ordered anything. I just wanted my reaper to know that the package arrived an my lack of pics ect. is only because I haven't actually seen it yet. Sorry for the delay reaper but I will attack it when I get home.


Hope your son gets better..


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry you and your son have to be at the hospital, disembodied voice. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Thanks for the heads up lizzy!! Will check into it!
> 
> gatorgirl, I promise you the box is not drinking margaritas at my house!!


We use something like this







it plugs into a usb port. They make ones that look like stic drives too.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

disembodied voice thinking of you & your son. hospitals are no fun.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Disembodied Voice, sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I've been merrily reaped! 

I absolutely love everything! It's a great mix of Halloween and Christmas with some NBC and Disney thrown in. Picture time:







Not one, but two boxes!









What's this? By the way, as a side note, we stopped by the post office on the way to lunch. I opened my box at Denny's. We seemed to have a hard time getting our server to come back to our table for some reason...









See? Denny's.









Lot's of little gift wrapped boxes (I love the ribbons!)









My sister (Queen of Spades) was excited about the yarn. She's the one who can crochet. I just get fun hats, scarves, and things because of it. 









I decided this hat/headband was instantly wearable. 









Ok, all the gifts together. Socks (I think every reaping, I've received socks ), Disney themed JOL patterns, a wonderful hand-painted Jack ornament, adorable a Disney pin with the Wicked Stepmother (yeah, I collect pins!), penguin tags, yarn, a chocolate advent calender, a 101 Dalmatians ornament/wreath, snowflakes with a spider pattern!!!, and a hand-painted dimensional NBC painting starring Oogie. Finally, I got my very own black Christmas tree with trimmings! I have to confess, I was ridiculously excited when I saw it. 









A close-up of the ornament









And of the painting


I'll post a picture of the tree as soon as I find a good place for it and have time to decorate it. 

Thank you so much PIB!!! You're an awesome (merry) reaper!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

amyml, that is a fabulous reap. pib, you did awesome. hey, nice pics of you and the sister there. wow!, love you guys hair. and that hat! that is so cute. I need that hat. we don hats and put on xmas music to decorate.

I bet the post office and dennys thought....what the heck...with that package décor. I love it. lol


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Disembodiedvoice, hoping your son is doing better and you both get to come home soon.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reap amyml! Lots of goodies for the Holiday. PIB great job! LOVE your dimentional Oogie Boogie picture!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i got reaped by..................................LADY SHERRY
will post pictures soon (have to find camera) in the man cave somewhere yikes!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great job PIB love the NBC stuff


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Glad you liked everything, amyml. It was really fun finding/making things on your list. A little outside my comfort zone, too, but lots and lots of fun! I enjoyed seeing the photos of you guys at Denny's. That's hilarious. Can't wait to see the little tree.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love that you opened up your gifts at Dennys,! Great gifts!! Love the BBC ornaments


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

sorry, victim... i havent even started. but i will. picking up stuff tomorrow to work on it tomorrow night or tuesday then in the mail wednesday. im a terrible terrible reaper... but its not my fault (actually it is) that i live so stinking far from a hobby lobby or any decent craft supply store. walmarts craft section just doesnt cut it. it might be late, but it will be there and hopefully worth the wait.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Amyml, what an awesome box of goodies to recieve - PIB you did a great job !  Disembodies Voice, hope you get home soon and thinking good thought for you and yours


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

The tree








Thank you again PIB. I love everything! I'm wearing the socks right now!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

amyml, ohhhh, I love your tree. awesome snow flakes


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tree looks great. 
Looking forward to seeing everyone's reaps


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

amyml, the little black tree looks so cute. The extra set of little ornaments is for your little Christmas tree you said you have at work. I really like the way this one looks all decorated! Thanks for the photos, and for the photo comments on my album. You made my day!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

amyml that tree is adorable! Love those spider snowflakes. May just have to make some of my own.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

should have pictures posted by thursday


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

amyml said:


> The tree
> View attachment 187905
> 
> 
> Thank you again PIB. I love everything! I'm wearing the socks right now!


What an awesome box of goodies.. that little tree is rockin! Great job PIB!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

What if you received these little guys in the box from your Merry Reaper? Score? Or Snore? (or more, More, MORE!!)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> What if you received these little guys in the box from your Merry Reaper? Score? Or Snore? (or more, More, MORE!!)


LOL Those are gross!! Nice find!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

i have some of those I have made on my tree from last year, didn't think about puting some in the reaper box hmm have to note that for next year..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have to share what a friend gave me today


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i finally got the supplies for my reapee elf. if it wasnt 1am here i would get started tonight.. but since it is.. it has to wait till when i wake up tomorrow. super excited to make what ive got planned, then decide i like it too much to send off. muahahahaha


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pumpkin5, I like them. 
saki, those are awesome gifts. I really like the butterfly one.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

I hope alot of people like the ornaments posted by Pumpkin5---hint hint little victim  That is if my package EVER get moving  Its still sitting in the same place according to USPS tracking and their website says they dont even consider it late until it has been in transit fro 14 days----GRRRRRRRR
Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Yay I found a box!....and hopefully, after a little crafting today....I will be able to send off on time. (OMG...it's a Christmas miracle!) Just some wrapping to do and I will be finished. I found those ornaments online...but I thought they were sort of "Walking Dead" cute...but they definitely need some glitter.
BTW, I love the sugar skull Saki, really clever.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am excited to start Seeing lots of pics of reapes .


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am excited to start Seeing lots of pics of reapes .


Me too...


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> I hope alot of people like the ornaments posted by Pumpkin5---hint hint little victim  That is if my package EVER get moving  Its still sitting in the same place according to USPS tracking and their website says they dont even consider it late until it has been in transit fro 14 days----GRRRRRRRR
> Have a nice day everyone


Aww... that sounds frustrating  Hopefully they'll send it off soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pics pics ready to see pics


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

A Christmas miracle has occured and my wayward package that has been drinking margaritas on a beach for 8 days has finally decided it was time to get a move on    Amazingly---and I think Santa had somethig to do with this (you know, how he magically delivers presents and all) it went from my tiny post office (35 miles from the nearest town and in the swamp) to being "Out For Delivery" in-----OOPs cant say where, ---------but its reallllllllllly far away  instantly . 
WOOO WHOO Hope you like your gifts little victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> A Christmas miracle has occured and my wayward package that has been drinking margaritas on a beach for 8 days has finally decided it was time to get a move on    Amazingly---and I think Santa had somethig to do with this (you know, how he magically delivers presents and all) it went from my tiny post office (35 miles from the nearest town and in the swamp) to being "Out For Delivery" in-----OOPs cant say where, ---------but its reallllllllllly far away  instantly .
> WOOO WHOO Hope you like your gifts little victim


yaaaa someone will be a happy camper today whoot pics


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I am slowly figuring out the smart phone. so here we go!! PICS!!!!







I received a black stocking, a tombstone, a crow, 6 AMAZING black, Victorian style ornaments and the coolest tree topper there ever was. It's a paper mache witch's hat with glitter and a few Holiday decorations. I love this. Very creative.

I love my reapings but have not figured out who my reaper is. The box has a little sticker that says Happy Holidays from Mignon but that is not someone's screen name. Then since the package is from Louisiana, I thought maybe it was the French mignon meaning cute or dainty, that didn't get me anywhere either. Reaper, please reveal yourself.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is one pic I was able to load. Trying to get the other one that shows all the goodies in the box. Patience peeps patience


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the black stocking and ornaments aJbanz great reap. 

ladysherry loving to look of the first pic cant wait to see more


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

All right! More pictures to see!!

ajbanz, you got a lot of neat ornaments. I never knew there were so many "dark" ornaments....or are we all painting them that way?!?

LadySherry, looking good so far.....


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

The box is mailed and the tracking says that it should be there by Monday. 

Hopefully it's sooner than that, it doesn't have a super long way to go.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I got all excited hubby said you got 2 boxes that came ups I was thinking sweet I got reaped the stuff I ordered was suppose to be here next week. well my stuff made it early LOL but on a good note I still have a reaper package coming whoot


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ajbazan, that is an awesome reap! I love the ornaments with the crystals---how cool. ---LadySherry, we need another picture "fix", dont want to go into withdrawals


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

My victim missed his/her package USPS update says "Notice Left"


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Outstanding reap, ajbanz! You got some very unique and beautiful items 

Can't wait to see more, Lady Sherry!!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

It's me, mb24 (MIGNON! I'm so happy that everything arrived in one piece! I'm so glad you like everything - it was a pleasure trying to come up with goodies for you. Happy Holidays!





ajbanz said:


> I am slowly figuring out the smart phone. so here we go!! PICS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> My victim missed his/her package USPS update says "Notice Left"


aww... waiting for your victim to receive their gifts is the hardest part of participating in a Reaper. I sent mine off yesterday and although I know it couldn't possibly be there already... I can't help but keep checking the tracking number!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

wow amazing reap. I love all the things!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

meant to take a picture of a pile of wrapped gifts before i boxed them up, but i didnt. oops. oh well. my reaper elf will be getting reaped on or about monday.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

mb24 said:


> It's me, mb24 (MIGNON! I'm so happy that everything arrived in one piece! I'm so glad you like everything - it was a pleasure trying to come up with goodies for you. Happy Holidays!


I LOVE EVERYTHING!!! Thank you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Fabulous reap! Love the black ornament with the crystals. The witch hat is adorable too!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

That is a wonderful box of reapings. So many shiny pretty things. And that tree topper is so imaginative.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

gatorgirl35 said:


> My victim missed his/her package USPS update says "Notice Left"


Hmm....I had a note about a package in my box.  Could it just be a coincidence? 

Here's a picture of what some victim will be getting in a few days.









Of course I took pics of the contents but showing them would ruin the surprise.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

.................................


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a package and am just dying to open it. But I have to wait a bit more.  Won't have Internet again until this evening but will get pictures up as soon as I can. 

My victim's gift was sent priority and is traveling a long way but is scheduled for Monday delivery.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ajbanz, I love it all, but that tree topper steals the show. that is way cute.
lady sherry, that picture is a nice start. more pics....more pics.
mb24, you did a fine job reaping. I would love a gift like that. if you made that hat, you had sweet inspiration
pib, there's lots of black ornaments out there. hobby lobby and walmart both have some.
lizzy, someone will be getting some nice boxes. can't wait to see what is in them


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

You have a package????? What a coincidence, USPS say the package to my victim was just delivered


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is the photo with my goodies. Sorry it took so long but this new computer at work does not do things the same way and I am still feeling my way around it.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I really like the eyeballs hehe ( and secretly the bubblewrap..  )


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Sherry, Those towels are way cool. I forgot what your halloween theme will be in 2014. Did you say?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

My theme for 2014 is "Twisted Tales" (willy wonka, alice in wonderland, Little Red Riding Hood, Mary Poppins, wizard of oz just twisted) example the munckins are going to be zombified. I didn't have any halloween kitchen towels so I put them on my list and the ones i got are way cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Seeing your reap reminded me I need to pick up glue sticks lol 

Love the towels


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

lot's of great great gifts so far. Can't wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Just managed to get [sort of] caught up here. Nice reaps!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

LadySherry, I agree with HallowsEva---love the eyeballs  Great reap!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reaped , 
Thank you for the great box of goodies kloey74
made my day for sure 
here is the pics of the goodies


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Killer Jack!! We just love him---Great reap!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, great job on everything, Kloey. Saki, I bet you can use everything. I especially love the Jack pumpkin, but everything looks cool.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Saki, what a GREAT package of goodies. Kloey did a really great job. I love that pumpkin.

On a side note you may want to redo your picture of the box and blur out you and Kloeys address.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> Saki, what a GREAT package of goodies. Kloey did a really great job. I love that pumpkin.
> 
> On a side note you may want to redo your picture of the box and blur out you and Kloeys address.


oh thanks done


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Oh, great job on everything, Kloey. Saki, I bet you can use everything. I especially love the Jack pumpkin, but everything looks cool.


yep i sure can they look great sitting out with all my stuff


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

WOW great reap. Now I am totally annoyed that I didn't buy some of those cheap ceramic pumpkins that the supermarked had on sale this summer. They would have been perfect for a big black and white Jack face
com


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so relieved you liked everything (and that the glass frame didn't break!)

Hollows Eva: that's actually a craft carve able pumpkin with A LOT of white paint.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reaps! I posted a pic of the House warming gifts Pumpkin5 sent me in the SIgn up thread.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Here are the pictures from the wonderful box I recieved from nhh thank you so much for being so good to me a second time. Yes I was her victim for one of the earlier reapers as well.















































































































The little book inside the spell book is pictures from the Haunted mansion in Disneyland when it changes to the nightmare before Christmas I wish they would do that to the Haunted mansion here in Disney World as we will probably never make it to California so thank you so much for the lovely pictures and storybook you made I will cherish it always! 


Thank you so much Merry Christmas!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> I'm so relieved you liked everything (and that the glass frame didn't break!)
> 
> Hollows Eva: that's actually a craft carve able pumpkin with A LOT of white paint.


nope nothig broke the lid to the soap did get lose but did not get on anything


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Ugh! I've opened the box, and I have to say that my reaper has been very generous with the goodies! . I'm 99.9% sure that gatorgirl35 is my reaper and I'm patiently waiting for the computer so I can post pictures of the awesomeness! And also because I haven't figured how to post photos from this iPod yet.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Pumpkin queen, you got so many nice gifts. The card display kits look pretty neat. So does the book.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Pumpkin queen, you got so many nice gifts. The card display kits look pretty neat. So does the book.


Yes the card display kits look amazing Just waiting on Christmas cards we have one so when we get a couple of more I will find a place to use them. Both books the big one and the smaller home made one are really neat.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Loving all the pictures !!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

PumpkinQueen29 - Yay it all made it safely too!  The paper I used on the book and the coffins is the same as on the presents inside the Haunted Mansion. I found someone that recreated it so.... I printed it to use. I was going to make a set of the tarot cards from the ride too. I found the images. Then I stumbled on the book and thought, crap I'm just buying the book!!! Well 2 copies, one for me too.  It was a pleasure to be your reaper again!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great reap, Pumpkin 29,love everything!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Saki girl, love what you received too, the Merry reaper has brought out the creative side of every one!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki, very cool box of goodies! Love that pillow and pumpkin! 

PumpkinQueen, that bracelet is awesome! Love your tree too btw


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady sherry, a very useful reap. I like the tea towels too. 
saki, that reap is right up your alley. I love the jack. he is very well painted
pumpkinqueen, you got a lot of cool goodies. my fave was the coffins. sooo cute


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

will have pictures posted this weekend hubby has been sick (he does the uploading) dont want his coodies!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

nhh, Pumpkinqueen's bracelet is awesome! Did you make it?


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> Here are the pictures from the wonderful box I recieved from nhh thank you so much for being so good to me a second time. Yes I was her victim for one of the earlier reapers as well.
> 
> View attachment 188087
> View attachment 188088
> ...


oooh you got some nice stuff there! LOVE the bracelet!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Pumpkinqueen, what a great bunch of treasures you received from nhh. Those coffins are adorable. The little jack and the bracelet were great surprises to find inside. What a very cool bracelet. Is the gray item with snowman on it a small decorative pail? It is so cute. And I cannot tell what the spun glass ornament is either. I love all the books. Is the day of the dead item a keychain or ornament. Sorry, I cannot tell in the photo. Looks very cool. I have never seen a card display kit. What a great idea. nhh....you did a fantastic of reaping PQ.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, here is my fabulous reapings. A big shout out and thank you to MWK. Thank you for being patient and I'm sooo sorry you had to wait, knowing your package
had been delivered, I couldn't help it or I never would have done that to you. I got several different types of ornaments, a box of all orange balls which I love and 
will match my halloween tree, some bloody gauze and spider webbing, two "watch it grow figures, two cute little coffins painted and covered 
with decorative paper, one had a nice anklet with bells inside. I also got the large coffin and it was filled with lots of cool handmade ornaments !!
I love them all but my two favs are the NBC ones, very very cute! Oh and I also got a Maleficent ornament which I adore, I would love to have 
all the Disney villains but Maleficent is my favorite !! I also got a box of clear ball ornaments with bones in some and a spider and a kitty.
I love everything MWK and thanks again for being patient.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I totally forgot to mention the great Krampus ornaments, here they are, arent they cute?

Thanks again MWK for a great Merry Reaper !


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Disembodiedvoice, so sorry you had to be at the hospital for so long. Glad you are home and hope everything's better now for your son. MWK did a wonderful job on your reap! Such great ornaments, many of them look custom-made for you. I love the ones that look like they are made from clay. The Krampus ornaments are pretty cool. They look vintage to me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope your son is doing better great job mwk


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I love looking at everyone's goodies. People on this forum are so creative and talented.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

MummyOf5 said:


> nhh, Pumpkinqueen's bracelet is awesome! Did you make it?


Sadly no... But I found it and had to get it...  I would love to have the time to learn to do that well.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Disembodiedvoice. awesome reap!!!! 
JustWhisper - The grey item is a felt pail I found at Target. I got a BUNCH of them and am going to use it for my little ones class. Fill it with candy and stuff. The spun glass is a little Christmas Tree. and the Day of the Dead is a keychain. Thanks PQ was a fun victim!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I guess I fell asleep before hubby got off the computer last night, so my sincerest apologies to gatorgirl35 and everyone else for not getting the pictures up but here goes.









A really huge box









Creepy cloth, creepy cloth, Oh how I love creepy cloth! 









A really large hatbox and no Mom for the last time you can't have it! 









Another beautiful box that looks like a book. The ribbon was so pretty that I almost hated to open it...almost. 









See how pretty!









And now for the contents... three totally creepy skeleton hand ornaments--Can you see the tine key one is holding? and three really cute NBC ornaments.









More goodies from the big box. A killer snowman! 









Extra containment box and labels for the snowman









An up close view of the evil little fella. I had a note telling me not to pick him up by the arms but alas USPS already broke his business arm off.  No worries though as I'll try and glue it back on as soon as I get my desk cleaned off where I can work.









Two more goodies. A gingerbread man who's seen better days  and an eye ornament. It's hard to tell from the picture but the gingerbread man's eye is dangling and that eye ornament really creeps me out but I love it!









More awesome ornaments-an amazing NBC Zero ornament and a zombie hand ornament. USPS jarred Zero's nose off but that was an easy fix. I'll have to post another picture of the hand as you just can't see much of the detail in this one.









And staring up from the bottom of the box was this really cool mummy skull! I just love skulls! 









I had a hand pulling these tasty morsels from the bottom of the box. 









Looking at this makes my foot hurt. Cool!









An icky, gooey bottle of blood!









Everything all together

Thanks so much gatorgirl35! Everything is awesome! And no it's not too gorey or creepy (well maybe that eye ornament, but it's a good sort of creepy).  You really should post more of your work as it's really good.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lizzie, I'm really glad you liked the goddies  I tried my best to pack the snowman so he wouldnt get broken , but as you said alittle hot glue should fix him up (although he's probably less dangerous without the hatchet  ) My daughter had the same problem with the nose on one of her Zeros (she conned me into making 5 for her ) so that one we might not be able to blame on the post office. This was my first time working with Sculpty so I was just learning the ins and outs of it.
Enjoy, enjoy , enjoy


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great job gatorfirl35 love all the stuff you did . 
great reap for sure lizzy


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Lizzie, I'm really glad you liked the goddies  I tried my best to pack the snowman so he wouldnt get broken , but as you said alittle hot glue should fix him up (although he's probably less dangerous without the hatchet  ) My daughter had the same problem with the nose on one of her Zeros (she conned me into making 5 for her ) so that one we might not be able to blame on the post office. This was my first time working with Sculpty so I was just learning the ins and outs of it.
> Enjoy, enjoy , enjoy


Oh I absolutely love everything! I was wondering what kind of clay you had used as I've been wanting to give it a try and I can honestly say your first try with it was awesome! 

And now I hate to admit it, but I've never watched The Nightmare Before Christmas. I thought I had but it was The Corpse Bride that I had watched several years ago. So I've located a copy on VHS and am determined to find time to watch it before long.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> Well I guess I fell asleep before hubby got off the computer last night, so my sincerest apologies to gatorgirl35 and everyone else for not getting the pictures up but here goes.
> 
> View attachment 188177
> 
> ...


OMG i love everything in this box!!!! Especially the skeleton hands ornaments, but.. no everything lol. u did so well gatorgirl!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Disembodiedvoice and Lizzyborden your reapers did an awesome job! I adore the clear glass ornaments with the trinkets inside them! The hand made clay gingerbread man and killer snowman are so cute! Great job MWK and Gatorgirl!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> And now I hate to admit it, but I've never watched The Nightmare Before Christmas. I thought I had but it was The Corpse Bride that I had watched several years ago. So I've located a copy on VHS and am determined to find time to watch it before long.


im sorry but we cant be friends anymore. lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I am totally like ooooh whyyy didnt I do that, and that and that ooh and THAT. lol.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Are the skelly hand ornaments made with sculpey also?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Another awesome reap! Great job gatergirl! The killer snowman set-up really cracks me up. Lots of great stuff there, Lizzy - I am so glad you were able to get the photos on here, no matter how frustrating it might have been!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hear you, Eva, I thought the same thing!! 

A couple of absolutely amazing reaps!! Gatorgirl and MWK both hit it out of the park with their gifts. Hope my victim is as happy!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I love the snowman I keep looking at him to cool


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I actually was teased again, will try and get pictures up soon!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 188156


That anklet looks a lot like one that I made for myself awhile back


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gotta go to work for awhile, can't wait to come back home and check for more pics


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Krampus has passed through Chicago on his way to my victim. This might be a hint except pretty much all mail from here goes through Chicago at some point.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Krampus has passed through Chicago on his way to my victim. This might be a hint except pretty much all mail from here goes through Chicago at some point.


Even if your victim is west from you?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> That anklet looks a lot like one that I made for myself awhile back
> 
> View attachment 188195


that is fantastic


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

MummyOf5 said:


> That anklet looks a lot like one that I made for myself awhile back
> 
> View attachment 188195


I really like the anklet. 



mariposa0283 said:


> im sorry but we cant be friends anymore. lol


Why do you think I was so scared to admit it! I promise I'll watch it soon.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

you wont regret it! its one of my absolute favorite movies. actually, i think its the only one in my typical christmas line up that i havent watched yet this christmas season (watched the crap out of it at halloween)... that might be what im missing to get my christmas spirit back 100%. after these supernatural reruns of course.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great Reaps!! I LOVE the skeleton hand ornaments. Super job.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

disembodied voice, glad you are home. hope all is going well for your son. 
and you got some very nice gifts from mwk. 
lizzie, gator got you good. wow! what awesome gifts. that snowman is killer. and the eyeball and gingerbread, and hands on ornaments are sweet. and truthfully, I've never seen the movie all the way through.
bethene, looking forward to seeing your tease
mummy, you made that? I love it.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mummyof5, yes the skelleton hands are sculpty too, but on all of the ornaments I used the light weight sculpty. I think the regular would be too heavy.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Disembodied Voice awesome pics of some really cool goodies! MWK --I love the coffins and the spider in the ornament.Way cool


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got reeeeaaaped!

Not sure who my Reaper is (other than being from Baldwin Park, CA) but thank you!!!

















The happy & sparkly snowman & adorable birdie will look great in my display - THANK YOU!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

lisa, 
The snowman and the birdie look like really nice decorations. Nice reap! And, I believe I know who your Merry Reaper is....


----------



## mummy247 (Sep 18, 2010)

I got reaped!!!! I love everything!! Thank you so much!! Not too sure who my Reaper, I know they are from Plano, TX .. 
Will post pics soon!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lisa, your snowman looks like an annalee. it's very cute. nice reap


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lias48317, what an adorable bird and snowman---love the scarf on the birdie


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Great Reaps!! I LOVE the skeleton hand ornaments. Super job.





 Me too! I LOVE those skeleton hand ornaments! They are simply amazing! Nice Reap, really lovely artwork.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice reap, Lisa!! I love that snowman and bird! I'm not sure if that's a card or a print for hanging but, it's beautiful.

Mummy247- can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 188159
> View attachment 188160
> View attachment 188161
> 
> ...


So glad your son is doing better. Happy you love everything! one of the threads you mentioned that you love Maleficent and i just happened to have two  
I tried to put things together that you would enjoy. 95% of what you received is hand made. it was a pleasure being your reaper this year..


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Mummyof5, yes the skelleton hands are sculpty too, but on all of the ornaments I used the light weight sculpty. I think the regular would be too heavy.


I'm guessing that it's the air-dry clay then, I can't see the ornaments making it thru the oven for the clay to bake.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

More pics? Can't wait to see how many more get reaped today


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting.............


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

A huge thank you to my Merry Reaper. Since I couldn't find a member name I hope he or she sees this post. I didn't realize how much I've been missing Halloween because I practically squealed with delight when the package arrived in the mail. My reaper picked the most perfect items for me as I'm doing a Haunted Hotel theme for 2014. I couldn't be more thrilled with my gifts. Tower of Terror key rack with cool keys and a matching check in book, silhouette pictures, creepy material for hanging and even haunted hotel history sheets. But the really cool surprise were the two knick knacks--clear globes with an eye and skull and crossbones inside. Very cool oddities to put on my shelves. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Bethany, what did you use to make the tiers for your bottles? And the lighting? I'd like to do the same.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Dawnski- what a wonderful reaping! Very unique items. I love those light bulbs and the keys are so cool!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Dawnski, those are very nice, and appropriate for your theme! Nice job whoever came up with all those gifts!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

that key cabinet thing is amazing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dawnski, great reap for sure


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome REap!!


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

More pix to come...


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Today was my reap-mas!!! Amyml was my reaper and did such a lovely job with my gift!! To start, there was a cute Santa reaper on my box! As I opened it, I saw a perfect darling top hat that was knit! QueenofSpades created this hat for me and I was floored by how cute it is! Amy definitely followed my likes to a T and rose above anything I could have dreamed for Merry Reaper! How did she know I like top hats?! 

She made me a darling pink coffin with a hearse on it & when it opens, it screams!! Ahh! So awesome! Inside was a really pretty blue necklace of skulls and crosses (two symbols I like)! There was also a blue skull headband made with a comfy band so I don't get a headache, it'll go great with my blonde hair! 

Next, I opened a ceramic owl which was a pretty silver color! It's so wintery, it's going on my mantel and matches my theme! Next I got a naughty & nice cup with tea, I am a tea junkie, always drinking it night & day, so this will go to good use. 

Next, QueenofSpades made me two crocheted ornaments! They went on my Halloween tree right away. I truly love crochet & knit work. Their little faces are so happy, they will make me smile when I see them. 

My next giftie was gift tags! This cracked me up as I was just saying that I needed to buy some but was going to wait to hit the store on Monday when there is less people. They are in my favorite Christmas colors, and is super useful! 

Also, Amy made these great styrofoam decorations on my gifts, one is a hearse and one is a sugar skull. Both went promptly on my Halloween tree.  

Next, was a delicate pink wine glass. Amy must have sensed my love of port & moscato wines. I will send my husband to Bevmo for some new wines to put in it! I really like how it has shoes on it, as I have over 300 pairs of shoes. Inside my wine glass was tons of awesome handmade jewelry!!! I will be decked out in all new stuff for the next week ahead! There were hearse hair clips, which are well made and they stay on well, he little hearses are so subtle, I can wear me anywhere! There is a Red Cross necklace which leads me to believe that Amy is psychic, as I collect things with nurses & nuns on them, but I don't think I posted that on my list of likes. A pretty pair of purple rose earrings were the next little bag I opened, and they are the exact color of a dress I just bought. My next gift was cameo skeleton earrings, these are so beautiful! Last was a necklace & earring set with hearts that looks to be on shells! Ah, if you made any of the great jewelry, I am doubly triply impressed! 

I opened a vintage wall hanging that says a merry halloween! This is so me, and will be going on the wall of my bedroom for permanent status. Just adore it!!!

Lastly, I opened 3 handmade skull ornament balls, which were so well-painted. The ornament was stippled all over to give it an aged look, and the skulls had a touch of pink, (ill post this pic & the one of my card after this)


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

I love my huge Christmas card, too! I really appreciate all that my reaper has done for me. I have had a hard 2 months since losing my grandma, so I haven't been very active on here since her passing right before Halloween. Opening this amazing gift today not only made my day, but made me really thankful for the thoughtful people out there, I wish I knew you all.  

Lastly, I have to say Yay on sticking so well to my color pallette of my holiday decorations in my home!! Thank you so much Amyml & QueenofSpades!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

that little ghost looks like an adipose! super cute.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Jezebelle- I'm so sorry about your grandma. It's great people on here can cheer you up and help you through such a hard time. Your reaper was very thoughtful in creating your gifts! I really love the color scheme and the detail she put into everything!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jezebelle- i to am so sorry about your grandma. you got a great reap for sure. hugs


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Jezebelle,

I'm so glad you liked everything. Alas, I must confess, I didn't make any of the jewelry. The little hair clips, I found and thought they looked, how shall I put this? Corpsey? I added the tiny little hearses to them. The Styrofoam hearse and skull were leftovers from projects that never got off the ground, but I hoped you could find a use for them since they fit in your likes. 

Again, I will confess to being a pretty thorough stalker. I think you mentioned liking nurse-themed things in an older reaper post, so when I saw that necklace, I thought, "Ah, perfect." 

I'm afraid I don't know anything about wines, but I do remember you mentioning a serious fondness for shoes and the phrase on it made me laugh. 

Again, I'm so happy you liked your gift and that it at least made you smile.

Happy Christmas and Merry Halloween! Ha!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethany said:


> And just so everyone knows my priorities are right in line, we have the 70" TV mounted & hooked up, the commercial popcorn popper unpacked & in use AND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we should all go down and do some caroling at Bethany's?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

dawnski said:


> Bethany, what did you use to make the tiers for your bottles? And the lighting? I'd like to do the same.


dawnski, my husband built the steps out of wood & plexiglass. The sides, front and back are wood & the tops are plexiglass. The light is from an 18" flourescent black light fixture inside. At Halloween, I lay another fixture inside to add more light  These are permanent fixtures on my bar. The only thing I may do is paint the wood black on the outside. 



MummyOf5 said:


> Maybe we should all go down and do some caroling at Bethany's?


Come on down! If you give me enough notice, I'll do some appetizers.  
Today I made caramel corn. Had 8 guests for dinner. Made the chipped beef & onion cheeseball for appetizer & made spaghetti with meat sauce & meat balls. All was a big hit & the margaritas were flowing.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dawnski, I think that key rack was a spoon rack. that is a very clever idea. I have tons of keys, what a clever idea to hang them. I'm going to keep an eye out for an extra spoon rack now. your hotel haunt is going to be a fun one. I like the clear xmas balls that they put inside a candle holder. how did they do the eyeball inside? that would be great for a gypsy or fortune tellers table. very nice reap.
jezebelle, I'm loving your reap. I love crocheted stuff too. that top hat is adorable. and the cute crocheted tree ornaments. wow on the necklace and cameos. I love jewelry too. and I think those skull ornaments were awesome. everything was wonderful


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Dawnski, what a great reap. I just love all those keys and the key rack. How terribly clever your reaper was to use a spoon rack. I never would have thought of that. All very cool items.

Jezebelle, I am sorry for the loss of your grandmother. 
Your reaper did an amazing job. My favorite part is the awesome set of skull ornaments. Very nicely done.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm a happy girl! Thank you sooo much for all of the wonderful surprises! My Reaper is the best! I got a CB mug, 2 handmade CB oranaments, a set of cupcake ornaments (with a glow in the dark bat attached...lol) a pink bell ornament, candy cane garland, hot chocolate, pepperidge farm mini gingerbread men, Hershey chocolate kisses (with a skeleton bow...love it!), a little Snoopy that grows when placed in water and two awesome smelling candles. I absolutely LOVE the handmade CB ornaments...they are awesome! I can't tell you how much I enjoyed opening all of the packages and when I got to the CB mug, I was beside myself. Thanks again my "secret" Merry Reaper, you're awesome!

Oohhh, I almost forgot, everything was covered with christmas puffy stickers!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I was waiting for pics. I saw your box arrived today. I'm so glad you loved everything MB. I knew you would love the mug with all of the vintage Charlie Browns and I'm glad you like the ornaments.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

ALKONOST said:


> Even if your victim is west from you?


Usually. At least the stuff that gets tracked. Not sure why since other places make more sense for stuff going south or west.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Aw, Charlie Brown ornaments!!! So cute!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, I can't keep my mouth shut any longer. I was dawnski's merry reaper. I sent her a message but I'm not sure if she got it yet, when I packed the box up and taped it shut I realized that I forgot to put a note inside 
I did print one out so I put her address on the backside and folded it and taped it to the box (lots of tape  )
I got the ideas for everything I made her from her pinterest boards (very nice btw) since she had things in mind already for her theme for next year.
Yes, the key rack is for spoons, I found it at the thrift store after my original plan didn't work out. The keys you can get at Lowe's or Home depot, they are shiny brass so I had to age them with gun blueing. The candlesticks were made with clear ornaments that I kinda smoked with smoldering paper, then printed the pics inside on transparencies. I thought they would go well with the candle with the oujia pic on it. I had so much fun doing these and I learned some new things too that I know I will use in the future for more props and such. I'm glad that everything made it safely and you like it.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethany, I think the skull and crossbones that I used in the candlestick might be the same one that is on your glasses


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mummy, I think it is clever using a spoon rack for a key holder. and those candlesticks are pretty cool too.
mb24, you got some very nice gifts too. very pretty


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Mb24- your reaper did a great job! Looks like a box full of happy! I love that large snowman ornament...and is that a Yankee candle I see? I'm a candle addict but, I left those off my list because I have WAY too many Christmas scents at the moment anyway  Bravo to your reaper


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reaps! Going to be looking back for some ideas for crafts.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wanted to give credit to my wonderful reaper. Found out it's Mummyof5. Pretty crafty lady!



dawnski said:


> A huge thank you to my Merry Reaper. Since I couldn't find a member name I hope he or she sees this post. I didn't realize how much I've been missing Halloween because I practically squealed with delight when the package arrived in the mail. My reaper picked the most perfect items for me as I'm doing a Haunted Hotel theme for 2014. I couldn't be more thrilled with my gifts. Tower of Terror key rack with cool keys and a matching check in book, silhouette pictures, creepy material for hanging and even haunted hotel history sheets. But the really cool surprise were the two knick knacks--clear globes with an eye and skull and crossbones inside. Very cool oddities to put on my shelves. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok, here are the pics from my great reap from Just Whisper. I took a tip from MB and collaged them because I have lots of pics.

I got an awesome candelabra, a snowflake ornament candle, a fall leaf candle/ holder, incense, ornaments, and a cute gothy top hat ornament. I also got a couple of halloween skull decorations, a vampire decoration, and a couple of spooky portraits.















I also got s box of nutcrackers with a tiny letter explaining one of their brothers fell to the mouse king. I thought that was super clever. 








There was also a fantastic, awesome little steampunk chest. Did you make it yourself JW? Its awesome looking. I love it. And to add to it the chest was full of fantastic tea. 















And if that wasn't awesome enough JW included a wizard gnome. I've never seen such a thing. I love it. 








She also found a really neat Russian Santa roly-poly toy, which I love too. It makes a really cool sound when you tip it. I love Russian things so I was excited when I saw it.








And last but not least my awesome and extremely generous reaper gave me a beautiful tea cup and a nice card with a note in it. I was surprised when I pulled out the tea cup. I love it. My reaper was awesome and so very thoughtful. I feel spoiled. Thanks again JW.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

blueczarina, You must have had an interesting and diverse list! I love the things you received from JW. The Russian Santa toy is really cool. Just as cool is the steampunk box. The ornaments are really different and nice. I really enjoy using spooky portraits, mixed among the other family portraits on the wall (keeps people on their toes). All in all, really great reap!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

These have been so much fun to look at. I loved this idea because it really brings out the creativity!!!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I did have kind of a long, diverse list Paint it Black. I'm a bit eclectic, so I loved the variety.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the chest more great reaps whoot love seeing everyones stuff


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love the nutcracker and the note about the Rat king


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

blueczarina- JW did an awesome job! Loved everything she did for you... especially that steam punk chest. Great job JW!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

blueczarina, thank you for liking everything so much. I loved your very long diverse list. It was so much fun trying to find really unique items for you. 

I made both the steampunk treasure box and the gnome. Well, I didn't physically make the gnome. I took a ghastly old dirty regular garden gnome and made it pretty for you. Did you by any chance take a pic of the box everything came in?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

The gnome is great! I really like the box too, love steampunk 
I've been looking thru the posts and unless I missed it, never saw who some of the reapers were. The ones I didn't see were kloey's, LadySherry's, Lisa's and mummy247. It's really cool to see what everyone sends to their victims and it's neat to know who made what, there are so many interesting ideas out there.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

someone should be getting reaped tomorrow! package is in their state now.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> someone should be getting reaped tomorrow! package is in their state now.


may i have the tracking number please?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I have been the recipient of a few packages from fellow HF Members. You don't know how suprised I was to receive packages during this time.
> Thank you
> View attachment 187764
> 
> ...


Gatorgirl35, I'm really liking that planner that Bethany got and was wondering if you made that for her?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

My victim's package seems to be stuck in a facility since the 12th. It better get moving if it's going to get there by the date it said it would!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

if it is the post office they are super lazy when it comes to tracking the packages like they said they would when taking your money..


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

MummyOf5 said:


> Gatorgirl35, I'm really liking that planner that Bethany got and was wondering if you made that for her?


Mummyof5, The planner was a leather bound store bought one, but I glued on a new cover leaf and end page for her to "spooky" it up. And of course I had to add a cockroach to the page marker ribbon.--it looked so lonesome without it ----I have to admit, doing the cockroach was more difficult than I has expected. Super glue wouldnt work, hot glue wouldnt work , and elmers glue was useless, so I finally hot glued as best I could and hand sewed through his rubber body just to make sure he stayed put! Hope that helps


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> if it is the post office they are super lazy when it comes to tracking the packages like they said they would when taking your money..


You're exactly right. It was a cheaper way to go for me though.. plus, I was plum out of bull semen stickers


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue, are those ornaments vintage or new. I love those. we had some when I was young. the vampire and skelly rock. love them. I don't know if jw made the chest or not, but it is adorable. and the Russian roly poly is beautiful. nice reap there.
jw, she did post a picture, but it's in the discussion thread. I think she started posting there before she posted here.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

JW did a fantastic job of reaping!! 
Blue, I love it all, the box of vintage ornaments is the kind I like for my tree. The steam punk chest is awesome!! Loving all of it,!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Rene, I posted a little ways back that I made both the box and the gnome.

Thank you everyone for liking the gifts I sent blue.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm finally getting these posted. Hollows Eva sent me an amazing box of goodies. It's a Nisser Christmas for me!!!  I've got most of it displayed already, working on eating some too.  She made Poe ornaments, found a cool santa that she painted, printed the history of Nissers, etc... Everything is just perfect and I couldn't be happier. So, there are lots of photos. I won't post every photo but I have them all uploaded to my photo album... http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/nhh-albums-2013.html


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nhh, nice reap. that little elf is so adorable. and I love those 2 little dolls in their warm knit sweaters.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, I feel really stupid right now. I've been constantly refreshing the USPS tracking site and wondering why my victim's package isn't scanned as out for delivery when it suddenly dawned on me that there's at least two time zone's difference from here. I guess I'll have another cup of coffee and watch the snowflakes for a while.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Nhh, I am sooooo in love with the Christmas Pig!!!!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hallows eva, you did a great job painting the santa figure. I LOVE those Poe ornaments. Very impressive. That pig is so cute. Everything looks like great fun. So many nisse. All so very adorable. 

nhh, you have an adorable son. And he looks so ready for Christmas. The picture of the nisse on the pig just made me think "The Lone Ranger and Tomte". I know...pretty lame. But my brain just goes off on it's own sometimes. Great reap. I know you will have fun using it all.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> OK, I feel really stupid right now. I've been constantly refreshing the USPS tracking site and wondering why my victim's package isn't scanned as out for delivery when it suddenly dawned on me that there's at least two time zone's difference from here. I guess I'll have another cup of coffee and watch the snowflakes for a while.


I am assuming that puts you in the east somewhere and the package is heading west. That rules me out as your victim. Sooooo.......still waiting.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Now, that reap by HollowsEva has really gotten me in the Christmas mood. The Scandinavian Nisse items are really lovely. And I love that she included things that nhh's son seems to really be enjoying. He is a little cutie.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I love my reaping!!  Thanks for the complements on my little guy too. I think he's pretty cute too and definitely mischievous.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> My victim's package seems to be stuck in a facility since the 12th. It better get moving if it's going to get there by the date it said it would!


and still stuck there. It's suppose to be at my victim's door step today. I guess that's not going to happen


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

someone got reaped (and it wasnt me). quick, check your porches!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, nhh.. amazing is right! Hallows Eva did a fantastic job! The pig is so cute and the shelf elves are adorable. The tea looks delish too


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> someone got reaped (and it wasnt me). quick, check your porches!


Woo hoo! Gonna go check


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

nah.. no box lol


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

and just like that... my victim's box is out for delivery! YAY!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

well poo, im not your victim.. mails already run and the brown truck already passed by my house. no love for me today.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

We are so sorry for the delay in shipping our gifts to our victims. We had several issues but the packages are mailed as of just now. One should be there really soon as it doesn't have to far to travel for that I am grateful. The other on the other hand may take a while. Its estimated to arrive just before Christmas but they said due to the snow in some places it could take 2 weeks. We are so sorry but hope our victims will enjoy there goodies when they do finally arrive.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

trying to upload a pic and it's not working... so don't mind me


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

A package was delivered! Hoping somebody is happy with the contents!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

My wife has run off with the camera [with my photos still on it!!], but I felt a need to report in. I have the best. Reaper. Ever. Not only did they decorate the outside of the box, they wrapped the contents in Krampus wrapping paper!! We're teaching my twin toddler niece and nephew about Krampus this year so I very carefully sliced the tape so I could save the wrapping paper for reuse. One of the things I got was this:
http://mcphee.com/shop/krampus-ornament.html
And a white rat that our cat Merlin tried to steal. there was a whole bunch of cool things and I'll post photos and a full description later, but I needed to say THANK YOU!! to my reaper. Who lives in or near Seattle based on the clues.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> Now, that reap by HollowsEva has really gotten me in the Christmas mood. The Scandinavian Nisse items are really lovely. And I love that she included things that nhh's son seems to really be enjoying. He is a little cutie.


So I got someone in the Christmas mood. That's an interesting experience for me, I've been known to suck it out of even the jolliest of rooms. I'm not sure how this will affect my street-cred, lol. 
I'm so happy nhh and the wee one likes the gifts I send. I had a lot fun with this reap. See normally I'm struggling a bit because we are fairly Halloween-impaired here, but Christmas - now we take that awfully serious - especially our nissers or tomte as they call them in Sweden. So even tho I'm the unlikely Christmas spirit of the North I had a fab time putting this together! 
Also it goes with the story that nhh was my first reaper a couple of years back. I was struggling with all sorts of things and this amazing act of kindness from a total stranger that I was shown, when she send me, what can only be described as the heart of all things Halloween in a box, made a significant difference to me. A spark of some kind, which I honestly believe had a part in the way I later changed things. 
so when I got her name I was very exited and it was cool to have the chance to show a bit of a Danish Christmas tradition, the same way she showed me your Halloween traditions.

... How's that for a Christmas tale huh


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was Merry Reaped! Thank you so much Mommy247 you did a wonderful job on your first reap. 






































































I really loved the wrapping paper and everything in my box. Thank you again.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Ooooooh the jack ornaments!!!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

PumpkinKing- I loooove that Charlie Brown tree and those hand drawn Jack ornaments are way cool! Your reaper did a wonderful job!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

NHH what a great reap! Hallows Eve sent a wonderful package. Just love the pig. My daughter has "Miss Piggy" a micro mini potbelly (about 30lbs) so the pig is right up our ally


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

More great reaps!! I may have to rethink how I decorate for Christmas.........


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> NHH what a great reap! Hallows Eve sent a wonderful package. Just love the pig. My daughter has "Miss Piggy" a micro mini potbelly (about 30lbs) so the pig is right up our ally


What a cute name for a mini pig! A few years ago my mom's lived close to someone who had a potbellied pig that would come over and visit her almost every day. Our phone discussions were mostly about that pig. Mom adored her. I'd have one now if I could.. they're so much fun.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

a Treat for Maggie


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

aww... Maggie is excited about her gift! She's got gorgeous eyes! Love the halloween garland and ornaments. Do I spy cannolies? YUM!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I cannot pick a favorite they are all just too awesome. The father Christmas is already on my mantle.. Thank you So much bethene you outdid yourself!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 188376
> 
> View attachment 188377
> 
> ...


WOw... she really did an awesome job! Looks like I started commenting too early  Love that black Santa.. and all those ornaments. I get a kick out of your boys.. they look so excited!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Totally loved everything!! ornaments are already on my tree and we have, already started on the yummies.. The boys were suprised to find something in there for them


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great reap love the dark santa


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

YAY!!! I have been merry REAPED!

I would have a picture but my phone hates me and died when I was trying to.

I received a snowglobe stocking holder (that has a deer and a pretty white glittery tree in it) and it is going straight to work with all my other Christmas decorations.




THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

When I first read this post I thought it was Tasers, not teasers.....I was thinking now THAT'S cool!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

victiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim, oh victim, where are yooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

MWK, I am glad you liked every thing, the stocking is smaller than I wanted, I hope you wear scarfs (it is a scarf, not garland), thought the colors were perfect. The creme curls are what I make every dog gone day! I hope you enjoy every thing!! Maggie is such a beautiful kitty!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Good thing about the scarf i have been wearing it since i opened the box even if it was supposed to be garland would be wearing it like a boa  everything was just awesome, thank you again.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> victiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim, oh victim, where are yooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?


Is it me? If it is I need to go searching for a box


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

You are so welcome!! 

I also was reaped today, I got some of the most beautiful ornaments I have ever seen!! I am serious, I will get pictures up soon, . My computer and the camera are not cooperating , will try tomorrow, a huge thank you to Pumpkin 5, my wonderful reaper!! She had me pegged totally, the ornaments are just what I would of picked for myself!! They are on the tree already, looking beautiful!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Man are we the most camera challenged bunch or what? We either cannot find our camera, or it is broken, or the dog ate it, or it isn't working properly, or we can't download or upload the pics. It is just too funny. I am going to go TRY to take pics of my stuff right now.

I wanted to comment on the cool stuff everyone is getting, but where to start? So much stuff; so much really cool stuff. I also love that dark Santa. It would look very nice in my Santa collection. The Charlie Brown tree is precious and the NBC ornaments look awesome. That boa is cool.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Is it me? If it is I need to go searching for a box


nope 

but dag nabbit s/he needs to hurry up and come online and post about their goodies... im getting antsy. fairly regular poster so wonder if s/he's ok =/


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> nope
> 
> but dag nabbit s/he needs to hurry up and come online and post about their goodies... im getting antsy. fairly regular poster so wonder if s/he's ok =/


no box here either


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh well, guess I'll go back to my corner and wait some more.....................


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Oh well, guess I'll go back to my corner and wait some more.....................


Scooch over and I'll join ya lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

bethene said:


> MWK, I am glad you liked every thing, the stocking is smaller than I wanted, I hope you wear scarfs (it is a scarf, not garland), thought the colors were perfect. The creme curls are what I make every dog gone day! I hope you enjoy every thing!! Maggie is such a beautiful kitty!



You make creme curls??? for real? I have a slight addiction to them. I try different ones searching for the perfect creme lol Food Lion many years ago used to make my favorite as far as the creme goes but they don't taste the same to me now so I keep searching for that memory of a flavor...sigh


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> You make creme curls??? for real? I have a slight addiction to them. I try different ones searching for the perfect creme lol Food Lion many years ago used to make my favorite as far as the creme goes but they don't taste the same to me now so I keep searching for that memory of a flavor...sigh


Our local grocery store sells them and my 17 yr old son loves the chocolate ones


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> So I got someone in the Christmas mood. That's an interesting experience for me, I've been known to suck it out of even the jolliest of rooms. I'm not sure how this will affect my street-cred, lol.
> I'm so happy nhh and the wee one likes the gifts I send. I had a lot fun with this reap. See normally I'm struggling a bit because we are fairly Halloween-impaired here, but Christmas - now we take that awfully serious - especially our nissers or tomte as they call them in Sweden. So even tho I'm the unlikely Christmas spirit of the North I had a fab time putting this together!
> Also it goes with the story that nhh was my first reaper a couple of years back. I was struggling with all sorts of things and this amazing act of kindness from a total stranger that I was shown, when she send me, what can only be described as the heart of all things Halloween in a box, made a significant difference to me. A spark of some kind, which I honestly believe had a part in the way I later changed things.
> so when I got her name I was very exited and it was cool to have the chance to show a bit of a Danish Christmas tradition, the same way she showed me your Halloween traditions.
> ...


Ahhhhh -  You're the best!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, been making those things for 23 years now. We do make chocolate ones some times but not as much as we used to.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bethene said:


> MWK, I am glad you liked every thing, the stocking is smaller than I wanted, I hope you wear scarfs (it is a scarf, not garland), thought the colors were perfect. The creme curls are what I make every dog gone day! I hope you enjoy every thing!! Maggie is such a beautiful kitty!


Hi all, great reaps! I love seeing all the photos. Bethene, I love that scarf. The colors are great. Loved everything you sent MWK.

Eva: Love all the traditional item you sent. I knew it was best if I skipped this reaper with all the goings on here, but I love sharing this reap through the posts and photos.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Haven't heard from my victim yet, so I sure hope everything arrived unbroken.  Hope everyone still waiting gets reaped soon!

Spent the last week sort-of house sitting while a furnace was being installed and now it's back to concentrating on my house again. Forcing myself to make a decision on paint today so I can at least get one room closer to finished. Hoped to be finished by Christmas but there's no way possible.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I WAS REAPED

I was sat here in my room looking for jobs, beeing bored. Since the mail had already been this morning and its now early afternoon, i didnt actually expect anything. And I was convinced yesterday that I would be reaped today so felt dissapointed. Turns out packages come in the afternoon here lol. When the doorbell rang I actually RAN to the door thinking "YAY YAY YAY" like a kid who hears the ice cream van. The mail -lady laughed at me, cuz i couldnt hide a big fat grin when i signed hahaha.. I wonder what she thought there was in there 

Turns out you where all wrong because MY reaper was the best!  My reaper was Ondeko, (at least thats who I think it is lol.. if Im wrong please correct me  ) and Im am so happy. I have been secretly admirering the handmade glassthings he does, and now I HAVE SOME!! I got a lot of very cool ornaments that are already hanging in my livingroom. I went for "no tree" this year beause of fundings, but i have this cool fake branch with LED lights in, that has room for a lot of ornaments that hangs in my window. I had a few things on there, now I have many!! there was even a few traditional christmassy items amongst those!! Im impressed hehe.
I got really cool wand, with a glass handle, some sinister, in all the right way, looking treat bags and he made me this precious "flowers" with eyeballs!! I tried taking pictures of them, but you cant see just HOW precious they actually are. I love them and have evil plans for them  I also got a rather fantastic Jack S. Doll. he is posable and has already taken a seat in my window next to my lamp ( on top of that lamp is the black bird i got in the last reap -they fit each other well  I think he may be an all year item!!!! 
And most importantly I got a CANDY CORN glass pendant!!!!!! Its absolutly fantastic. I may hang it on my christmas -branch for now, but its so amazing, i need it to be Halloween again soon, so i can wear it all the time 

Thank you so much Ondeko for all my gifts! I absolutly love everything, and most is on display already!  
First the box -note the greetinghs in danish 








Everything together:









Jack S.








The glass flowers -eyeballs and a scull -you cant really see how good they look live, but you can imagine 









treat bags and wand








Ornaments















The fab candy corn pendant:


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

so i edited the post and took out two not so good pics of the flowers out and they are now sitting in the bortomof the post and i cant see them if i try to edit.. Annoying lol. so just ignore them!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow Eva, what a great box of gifts. I agree that those flowers are amazing. I cannot believe he made those, such talent. Everything is so cool. I love the JS doll, and the ornaments are adorable. Good job, Ondeko.

I am thinking I know who my reaper is. Because one of my gifts was IDAHO potatoes, mmmmmm. If you are my reaper ALKONOST, please let me know.

I hope this upload works. Here is (hopefully) my video on YouTube of me opening my box.






I also have a lot of pictures.



















































more to come


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Alkonost, I'll make sure Miss Piggy helps to open our reap when it arrives so that you can get a gander at her---she is awesome!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Alkonost, I'll make sure Miss Piggy helps to open our reap when it arrives so that you can get a gander at her---she is awesome!


Awww... thanks! I appreciate that. I'll have my mom take a look too. I know the reaction it will get..lol


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

My kitties were trying to steal my cookies















I finally gave them a bite and they said YUMMY










I love all my gifts so much. Everything was just what I needed and wanted. I cannot believe how generous you were. I am so excited with it all. Thank you with all my heart.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, the Merry Reapings continue to impress. Great stuff for Eva and JW! All the gifts are so thoughtful and creative.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

JW... I'm so glad you liked everything! I had so much fun shopping and making things for you. Almost didn't send the gold nuggets though because they didn't turn out like I had hoped but, I'm glad you like them. The little candle that came in the box with the wine glass snow globe sits on top of where the base once was. My heart sank when I saw that the figurines had broken off. Thank you for fixing it. I left my name out because I figured you just might put two and two together since there was a bag of potatoes in the box (just like you did lol). I didn't want to make it TOO easy for you  I was tickled to see your kitties joining in. I wondered if I might see a cat when you mentioned you were going to post a video. Being a person who has 4 cats.. I know they'll come out of the woodwork when they know there's a new box in the house


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh, putting the candle on top will be cool. Let me do it right now.

I just love that. It really looks awesome. I love the idea of the snow globe from a wine glass. My daughter thought it was cool too. I love those gold nuggets. I thought they were perfect.

Most of you probably cannot tell in the photo or video but those posters are printed on very nice velum type paper. Very good quality. I love those.

I noticed the potato hints on the location of your screen name. Very clever. That was how I figured it out. haha. Thanks for the challenge, I love that.

My cats had a blast with all the ribbons, and of course my black cat LOVES sweets. They say cats do not have a sweet taste bud but I disagree. 

And it was so much fun making the video so you could see how much I really loved it all. I hope the video was viewable. It is a few posts back.

Oh, I forgot to ask. Did you make the round ornament with the trees on it? It is so pretty and they both look great on my tree. So do the little icicles.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> Oh, putting the candle on top will be cool. Let me do it right now.
> 
> I just love that. It really looks awesome. I love the idea of the snow globe from a wine glass. My daughter thought it was cool too. I love those gold nuggets. I thought they were perfect.
> 
> ...


The video was great! Thank you so much for posting it 

I didn't know cats couldn't taste sweet things. I'll have to disagree with that as well. I have a cat that loves sweet things and will not eat other handouts.. including chicken. They should explain that one... lol.

I didn't make the round ornament. I did play with the thought of getting a few clear ones and putting various things in them but, then saw the idea for the wineglass snow globe in a magazine and had to try that out instead.

It really makes my day that you enjoyed everything so much


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh JW what a great reap! Alkonost what a great idea with the homemade glas snowglobe. I might steal that. And what a nice idea with the live unboxing JW! I was totally glued to the screen as you unwrapped, exiting to see what you got out next


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Love seeing all the goodies everyone is getting! Great jobs Reapers!!
I took pictures of the house today, will post in a seperate thread later. For those of you who are FB friends, they are already posted there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

JW thanks for doing the video and sharing how fun and you look amazing my dear  

love all the great goodies you got 

everyone's reaps are so cool I love the imagination everyone has these reapers are so amazing I am looking forward to the next one all ready


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Here it is with the candle on it. How cute.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ive been reaped! there was some slight confusion as to what package it was till i found the card. wasnt sure if it was my ornament exchange package from CFC or my reaper.... but it was definitely my reaper. 

ill have to take a new batch of photos because my awesomely wonderful hubby got my face in every single freaking one and i dont even post pics of myself on fb so im certainly not doing it here where the whole world can see.... 

but a little description, i got a bunch of santas and snowmen! lol some cute little marrionette ornament that plugs into the light string and dances... ill have to find a string of lights i dont risk destroying while its on my tree, to test run... i have some floating around here but i dont want to have to strip my tree and restring some different lights if it makes the string crap out when i unplug the light (bad experience last year with replacing bulbs put the fear in me), couple santa statue things, a plush snowman from one of those claymation movies (i have never watched any of those rudolph, frosty, or santa claus claymation films so i dont know wich one hes from... but hes from one of them lol), a santa ornament and a snowman statue thingy. my reaper was lisa48317! thanks lisa!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Hallows Eva- Ondeko did a wonderful job! I was looking forward to seeing what he would do for his victim. I love all the glass art.. Amazing!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks, everyone! I enjoyed making the things I made for Eva, even if the enamel skull and cross bones ornaments didn't quite turn out--the enamel bled and oranged peeled in the final firing  but were still too cool not to send. The Jack Skellinton was a garage sale find as were the little skeletons that are supposed to fit over lights. I found the 1970's vintage plastic ornaments at a friend's house and talked her out of them [I owe her "something awesome" what ever that is going to mean.]. the glass mistletoe was probably the most inspired idea. Three people tried to talk me out of them LOL.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Still haven't figured out who my reaper is, but THANK YOU!! here are some photos of the complete awesomeness that I received.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

My loot included the blown glass Krampus ornament, the steampunk pumpkin, halloween Kleenex, dinosaur skeleton, white rat, 2 gummy [?] slugs, a screaming clown that my wife hates, a screaming drinking glass, an animated plush witch with sounds, giant googly eyes, a bumper sticker, some cool postcards, a table butler, a brain jello mold, gel cling 'BOO', spider garland, mini Halloween rubber stamps, a handful of little plastic skulls, a picture puzzle of Archie McFees em[porium of weird stuff, and a box of chocolates that mysteriously went missing when my wife left the room. 

I saved as much of the wrapping paper as I could for re-use since it is SO cool. I'm pretty sure I got everything out of the box, but I may have to dig through all the packing peanuts later when Merlin isn't around the "help" me. 

Thank you so very much, secret reaper.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, Ondeko! That's a box full of super cool gifts! I love that steampunk pumpkin.. looks like someone spent a lot of time on it. Looks like your kitty was claiming something for her very own too..lol. I keep seeing some really neat Krampus ornaments/decor on here. To be honest, I wasn't all that familiar with it until about a week ago. I watched that incredible video someone posted on this forum and also found some pretty cool sights about it. Now I must find Krampus something to add to my decor!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

well poop.. my victim came online and didnt post that s/he received their package... now im worried it didnt go to the right house.....


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ondeko, that kitty cat eating the mouse is so cute!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow - more awesome reaps!!! Hollows Eva, the glass is awesome! JW, the wine glass snowglobe, way cool and seriously stealing that idea too.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ondeko, sure hope you find out who was your reaper, cuz they did a crazy good job. I love the box and wrapping paper too!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Where does one find awesome wrapping paper like that anyhow?!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oooh Im glad you didn't give my ornaments away! I was actually wondering where you had gotten the orange ones - you don't know this, but I have this 1960' futurism thing with white and orange going on in my living room and they fit in so well! And now that I know others wanted them I like them even more hahaha!!!! 
Seriously I so admire your glass skills and I feel very lucky to have had you as my awesome reaper


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh and I was wondering about the skeletons - I'm going to bring them back to my mums for Christmas Day so they can sit on the tree and shine brightly hehe.. If I'm going to be stuck in the middle of nowhere at least I will have a little spookiness with me. She can't have them of course, they will go back with me 

If your friend who gave away the fine vintage ones fancy anything from the cold north let me know


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Bethany--the wrapping paper seems to have come from Archie McPhees
http://mcphee.com/shop/krampus-gift-wrap.html

My family runs hot and cold with Krampus. My parents talked about him a little but it was more like a fairy tale than a Xmas tradition. One of my sisters forbid us to tell her kids about him at all; my little sister is trying to figure out the best way to introduce him to her 2 year old twins. I saw a youtube video of a Krampuslauf [Krampus walk] in Philadelphia or pittsburg and I really want to go next year.

Eva--I'll probably make her a glass mistletoe sprig since she was one of the people trying to talk me out of them. 

The reapers really went all out this year in every exchange. I was a little worried that we'd be a little burned out after 10/31, but as a group I think we're rocking this.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ondeko! great reap love the pumpkin to cool great job reaper


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh Yeah! I am totally loving that Krampus ornament and the pumpkin is major cool. What a great reap. Love the kitty and the mouse.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Did the Santa come in the black outfit or did you put a new one on him---awesome!


bethene said:


> MWK, I am glad you liked every thing, the stocking is smaller than I wanted, I hope you wear scarfs (it is a scarf, not garland), thought the colors were perfect. The creme curls are what I make every dog gone day! I hope you enjoy every thing!! Maggie is such a beautiful kitty!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I really like the steampunk pumpkin! Oh and the white rat, which I obviously have in common with your feline resident.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ondeko: good luck figuring out who your reaper was. I was going to offer Frango mints originated with Marshal Fields, but they were bought by Macy's and Macy's is everywhere. No help there. Your wife is a wise lady. Frango Mints are wonderful. Love the Krampus stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pumpkinking, nice reap. someone did a nice job on the jack ornaments. and what a cute little tree. that candle looks like it will fit with the candles in the background.
moonwitch kitty, awesome reap. bethene, you were so thoughtful to send to the kids too. look how cute and happy they are. and I love what you sent. is that a cloth garland for the tree? you can start there with I love it! that would be so pretty on a tree. I love all the ornaments. that santa is very pretty too. [oh, I see it's a scarf, it's very pretty, I still think it would also make a unique and pretty garland, but nice scarf too. I love the colors.] and those are some yummy crème curls. when we were kids, my mom would always take us to the bakery after we went to the dentist. we could have one of those. we didn't get a treat to often, so it was cool. I use to eat mine real slow so I could savor it.
hollows eva, that has got to be ondekos gift. WOW! that is amazing. those flowers are gorgeous. and the mistletoe is fabulous, but I love the pendant best. I would wear that all year long. oh, and the wand, just everything is awesome, just awesome.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jw, what a nice gift. I love that snow globe you got. alkonost, that is beautiful. the icicles are very pretty. I have a bunch of them and hang them from the beams in the basement when I throw new years parties. I think you set jw up wonderfully for her haunt next year. way to go. and I like the video. terra always video tapes too. that is such a nice touch.
oh my gosh, with the candle on top is cute. 
ondeko, nice reap. I'm favoring that white rat, I only have black ones. and that steampunk pumpkin is so unusual, it is awesome. and that krampas is very cool. and, I love the way they decked out your box. that's a keeper.
I agree with ondeko, all the reaps this year have been awesome


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

My reaper said they were very close to Archie McPhees brick and mortar store which is in Seattle so they have to be from there, or very near there, but so many of us hide or change our locations during reaper season that I don't remember where everyone is from anymore.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Love Archie McPhee!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Today I'm going to sit on my front porch and wait for that stinkin' brown truck to go by. I know he's taunting me so I have a plan of attack. It might involve nails and a basket of eggs. We'll see if he gets away this time!! muah hahahahaha!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Gatorgirl, I made the Santa /father Christmas, bought the head, made the outfit and etc. 

I got ANOTHER box, will get pictures up soon of every thing, am sorry such a slacker


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> hollows eva, that has got to be ondekos gift. WOW! that is amazing. those flowers are gorgeous. and the mistletoe is fabulous, but I love the pendant best. I would wear that all year long. oh, and the wand, just everything is awesome, just awesome.


I so agree, all awesome! I feel very lucky  My new jack doll got to be in the pic i took for my Facebook -i do season profile pics, so ive got one now with me in elf(Nisse!)-hat and jack photobombing it


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Gatorgirl, I made the Santa /father Christmas, bought the head, made the outfit and etc.
> 
> I got ANOTHER box, will get pictures up soon of everything, am sorry such a slacker


That is so awesome!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here are the pictures of the teaser box that I got from Pumpkin5, wonderful pot holders,, the orange one has a pocket for a black dish towel! and the bat spoon rest was made by her, am using the snow man one now as we speak on my stove,,, I love everything!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here are some of the ornaments from the first box I received: plus how the boxes were wrapped, the first big ones are so beautiful the pictures do not do them justice,, and are so me,, I mean, like I picked them out my self the small white ones sparkle so much on my tree,, the smaller ones are the shiny brites,,and I also simply adore them,,, I have some larger ones sorta on the line of these, now I have smaller ones, I have some that were my moms, and these remind me of those,, so the memories are sweet!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Pumpkinqueen29 has struck! I have been reaped, but I have not opened the box yet as I want to open it when my partner in crime (AKA my daughter) is here too. I will open it tomorrow and post pictures


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the egg shaped ornaments are also from the first box,,, so elegant and beautiful,, as did the snow man candy holder
the bottle brush tree is so beautiful,, love the vintage look of it!!!!!! she put the beads on it and made the mercury glass base for it which makes it look so much prettier,,, ( sorry it is side ways!  ) the ornaments for it are beautiful,, also vintage looking! 
the snow man is so dang cute, he fits in the rest of collection,, the napkin container is so sparkly and pretty, with the cutiest napkins in it, and the pretty sparkly ornaments are actually place card holders... so beautiful!!!!!!!! 
My reaper was the best, she stalked me so well,,, and read my mind on what I like! I am humbled by her generosity, and absolutely adore it all!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh love the tree that is so cool. fantastic reap for sure bethene


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

That bat spoon rest makes me think of the Bugs Bunny cartoon vampire


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my Bethene, you truly were reaped. Those are some of the most beautiful ornaments I have ever seen. Don't let Putrid see them he will want them. LOL. Everything that you got is so beautiful. What a wonderful reaper you had.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Yay Bethie! I am so glad you like it all! Now if you'll pardon me, I have a lung I need to partially hack up....Egades, being sick, sucks!!!

P.S. Thank you SR, whoever you are! Your reaping was utterly loverly!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Getting pics from my reap uploaded. We were gone for awhile for a surprise birthday party, sorry it's taking so long.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great stuff!! 
Pumpkin5 Hope you feel better soon. It has been cold here, but supposed to start warming up.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Yay Bethie! I am so glad you like it all! Now if you'll pardon me, I have a lung I need to partially hack up....Egades, being sick, sucks!!!
> 
> P.S. Thank you SR, whoever you are! Your reaping was utterly loverly!


get well soon


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Here are a few of the pics that I took, the rest can be found in my album here http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mummyof5-albums-merry-reaper-2013-gifts.html

I love everything that I got and want to give Lair Mistress a huge THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethene, nice reap. I love love love that bat spoonrest. the mitts are to pretty to ever use. yep, just display them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jw, what a nice gift. I love that snow globe you got. alkonost, that is beautiful. the icicles are very pretty. I have a bunch of them and hang them from the beams in the basement when I throw new years parties. I think you set jw up wonderfully for her haunt next year. way to go. and I like the video. terra always video tapes too. that is such a nice touch.
bethene, the snowman and everything is very nice, but those ornaments are beautiful. I remember those as a kid too. I always loved them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mummy of 5, very nice reap indeed. hot looking vampire


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

yay my victim is alive! thank the sweet harry potter for that! 

now... waiting waiting waiting for pictures. i'll be patient, i promise...(i lie.. i dont know patience, i hear shes a b-word)


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WOW! the gifts keep on coming, and each one is so great. Bethene, you made that snowman? And Pumpkin5 is making spoon rests. And of course the glass items Ondeko makes, I'm humbled. Waiting to see what Saki created for her victim. There is so much collective talent on this forum.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Everyone's reaps are fantastic. The reapers got into the Merry Reaper spirit and outdid themselves. Loving all the photos!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> WOW! the gifts keep on coming, and each one is so great. Bethene, you made that snowman? And Pumpkin5 is making spoon rests. And of course the glass items Ondeko makes, I'm humbled. Waiting to see what Saki created for her victim. There is so much collective talent on this forum.


go here my victim Lairmistress posted pics here instead she got her gift right before thanksgiving  
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ign-up-merry-reaper-discussion-thread-87.html

painted her a cool book that has the owl on it, made ornaments for her and gave her a little bit of everything she has on her list


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I am glad you got your box Gatergirl, I hope you enjoy it! I obviously did not stalk you well as I was unaware you had a daughter....Or I would have put something in specifically for her I hope you all have a Merry holiday.
To the kings victim the post office said two weeks but I am getting delivered on the tracking..So we hope you do have your box and you enjoy yours as well. (A little surprised as they said no it definitely wouldn't arrive by Christmas)


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Pumpkin queen is totally awesome!!!! We are loving our reap  My daughter has already claimed the Jack chalise and I am letting her put the "sleigh" ornament on her tree., but I have gotten ahead of myself! Let me tell everyone what we got for goodies. By the way, Miss Piggy was helping out and as everyone can see, she was gettin her Christmas on  The first thing I took out was the vibrating spider--very cute. Then a wonderful Halloween bear - which is going on my window sill - and some great Halloween magnets for the fridge. I almost died when I saw the Jack chalise. It has happy Jack on one side and evil Jack on the other--way cool. And finally and wonderful Jack on his sleigh ornament for the tree, We are totally thrilled with everything


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

I thought I posted a bunch of pictres, but it only did one. So I guess Ill do one at a time


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Miss Piggy with the open box


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

OMG she's so cute!!! I wanna pinch her cheeks. I'm gonna guess she's the first super mini pig on this Halloween Forum. Go Miss Piggy!!!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sorry about the messup in these uploads, I'm starting to get the hang of it :0 This is Miss Piggy checking out all our awesome goodies!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

A close up of the terrific ornament.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks again Pumpkinqueen! You are awesome


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Gatorgirl- very cool reap! Love that spider and ornament.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG love the jack stuff. and omg your pig is just to cute


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I love you miss piggy! she is adorable!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Is that as big as miss piggy will get? she is adorable, as are all the gifts you got. What a wonderful reap.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

JustWhisper said:


> Is that as big as miss piggy will get? she is adorable, as are all the gifts you got. What a wonderful reap.


Yes, Miss Piggy is a Micro Mini Potbelly Pig and she is just about full grown. She hasnt been on a scale in awhile, but Im guessing that she is about 25 pounds. Both of my daughter boston terriers are bigger than her. and as for our reap, it is totally awesome


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

OMG I WANT A PET PIG!!!!! Unfortunatly I live in the city and its not allowed to have "farm"-animals within the cityzone. But I still want one!

Everyones reaps have been so amazing -i kinda got lost, keeping up. I have some crap going on -first world problems really -but nevertheless things I need to use all my energy on, so I can try to fix it. I will LOOK at tge pics and drool over all the nice things people get, even if i dont get around to comment.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Okay.....better late than never....and after this flu thing, never was becoming a REAL possibility! 
First here is a picture of the box when I opened it:








And on top was this lovely ornament in my EXACT colors! Yay!








And then this other lovely ornament that I am using to hang in a ball of real mistletoe......hoping for a kiss








And then this lovely little sign to hang to spread some cheer








(sorry my hands are a bit shakey still)
And then this wonderfully eclectic, whimsical deer that I just LOVE!








And drumroll please...this wonderful handmade wreath that took me right back to my childhood and the old fashioned knee-hugging elves that I use to play with every year at Christmas! (Honestly Merry Reaper, I don't know how you knew, but OMG....I just LOVE it!)








I've no idea who my Reaper was, but you couldn't have given me anything I'd love more. That wreath nearly made me burst into tears, I was just saying to my husband a week or two before how I miss those little elves that I use to play with as a child....and then...Ta DA! Thank you Merry Reaper, you are just wonderful!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Okay.....better late than never....and after this flu thing, never was becoming a REAL possibility!
> First here is a picture of the box when I opened it:
> 
> 
> ...



it was me, i always forget to put something in the box saying who its from, so i just dont bother anymore. i like making them guess for a while lol. glad you like everything! parting with that wreath was hard work but ive got lots of yarn left to make another for myself. just have to locate the patience to do all that wrapping again lol. glad i was at least able to bring a smile to your face this week, even if i was mildly (ok, a lot) panicky when you hadnt posted you received it lol. they sell those elves by the bucket full at alco here, and feel free to replace that black ribbon with one more festive, it was all i could find, we didnt find the white ribbon till after it had been wrapped and mailed out lol.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Pumpkin5- very nice reap! Love the deer and the wreath is adorable. I hope you're feeling better too.. sounds like you had a doozy of a cold


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Since this reaping is winding down.. I have to say I was so impressed! We had a small group but, we sure brought out the big guns to make up for it. BRAVO EVERYONE! I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Impressed with all the reapings as well. 

Getting worried about my victim though as package was delivered Monday and still no word. Hope everything's alright.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gatorgirl, you got reaped very nice. that spider is awesome, and I have a few jack fans here that would love that guy. so miss piggy is very cute. does she live inside or out? if inside, does she use a litter box, or have a doggy door to outside? if inside, does she sleep in a doggy bed, or on the couch?
pumpkin 5, nice reap. I love the wreath as well. and those elves are adorable.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Mariposa!! Wow! Thank you so much! I knew the wreath took time because all the thread was hand strung. It is lovely, and that wreath will hang in my house forever!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

glad you like everything! i always worry that my victims wont like what they receive, and since my creative juices are more like a sludge... its hard for me to come up with anything handmade to send... i have a thing for wreaths though.. apparently, as every victim except for one, got a wreath from me. lol 

maybe wreaths can be my thing. terras is tombstones.... mine can be wreaths... mixed with a few random odd goodies.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mariposa, I'm with everyone else. Great wreath! You mentioned that the yarn is all hand wrapped?--You must have the patience of a saint and my hand hurts just looking at it. Love the deer too


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hallorenescene, Miss Piggy is my daughters pig and lives in the house where she pretty much has the run of it---My daughters dogs have the run of the house (they plop down whereever they want, even on the couches and beds) and Miss Piggy is no different. As little as her legs are she can jump right up on a bed or couch--its really funny to see and she never has a problem And as with the dogs she just waits to do her "business" outside when everyone is let out in the AM and PM. Pigs are super smart and she is a very quick learner. I keep threatening to pignap her, but for now I just run over to my daughters house when I want a piggy hug 



hallorenescene said:


> gatorgirl, you got reaped very nice. that spider is awesome, and I have a few jack fans here that would love that guy. so miss piggy is very cute. does she live inside or out? if inside, does she use a litter box, or have a doggy door to outside? if inside, does she sleep in a doggy bed, or on the couch?
> pumpkin 5, nice reap. I love the wreath as well. and those elves are adorable.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Hallorenescene, Miss Piggy is my daughters pig and lives in the house where she pretty much has the run of it---My daughters dogs have the run of the house (they plop down whereever they want, even on the couches and beds) and Miss Piggy is no different. As little as her legs are she can jump right up on a bed or couch--its really funny to see and she never has a problem And as with the dogs she just waits to do her "business" outside when everyone is let out in the AM and PM. Pigs are super smart and she is a very quick learner. I keep threatening to pignap her, but for now I just run over to my daughters house when I want a piggy hug


I betcha at least one person ends up with a pig because of the Halloween Forum.. LOL! Wished I could say it was me but, we're not allowed to have them in town...which seems odd if you think about it since they're no larger than a small dog and can be house trained just like one. oh well...


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

We have all kinds of pigs, we live on a farm


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have heard pigs are fun pets but I think for me I will stick with dogs lol


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Mariposa, I'm with everyone else. Great wreath! You mentioned that the yarn is all hand wrapped?--You must have the patience of a saint and my hand hurts just looking at it. Love the deer too


yes it is... and nah, its not too difficult. they're fairly small wreaths. not tiny, but not 18 inches either. but it does take a while. hot glue holds the yarn for me so all i have to do is wrap and straighten, though this one was a bit more of a pain since i had to wrap all the sections individually so there was a lot more cutting, gluing and restarting happening. the last one i made was just one solid color. it was a lot easier to do lol.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

No picture but wanted to share an mystery gift we've received in the past few years. In 2010 I was injured in a car accident and my hubby had open heart surgery within a few months of each other and we had very little for bills let alone gifts. We were shocked when we received an unsigned Christmas card containing a $25 Walmart gift card. I suspected a former co-worker and a few family members but nobody owned up to it. The next year we received two $20 gift cards and last year we assumed our mystery person knew we were getting back on our feet and decided to help someone else. So I was really surprised to get another unsigned card in the mail yesterday containing a $100 prepaid Visa card. Still suspecting the former co-worker as the card was addressed to our new 911 assigned address as very few know it and she would have access to it. 

So I guess I had two merry reapers this year.  Odd thing is that I had just sent some good friends of ours who are having a rough time a mystery card yesterday too.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

you're lucky to have people who care so much in your life, as well as you being a wonderful person for thinking of others in their time of need.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lizzie, that is awesome, and it's pay it forward I would say.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

has everyone recived there gifts ? or are there still some in the mail?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not that I've been keeping track or anything 
But, I think that there are a couple of people that hadn't posted yet that they had received their reaping (did we have 32 sign up?)
and I think there were about six peeps that didn't yet know who their reaper was when they did post and there were a few people that OWE US PICS still


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Alright, it's time for my reaper to 'fess up so I can give them a proper 'thank you'. I have already reused some of the wrapping paper, the cat has claimed the rat, and the Krampus ornament is sitting on my desk where I can appreciate it all day. I'm thinking about attaching the giant googly eyes to the front of a friend's car while he's at work then wait to see how long it takes him to notice.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ondeko, that would be fun putting those eyes on your friends car. hey, if no one lets you know who your reaper was, contact bethene and she will help you.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Been reaped. Will be posting pics later. Thanks again.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

ondeko said:


> Alright, it's time for my reaper to 'fess up so I can give them a proper 'thank you'. I have already reused some of the wrapping paper, the cat has claimed the rat, and the Krampus ornament is sitting on my desk where I can appreciate it all day. I'm thinking about attaching the giant googly eyes to the front of a friend's car while he's at work then wait to see how long it takes him to notice.


I bought a pair of the EXTRA Large googley eyes at Halloween. Was thinking on the garage door, but not sure. Perhaps fur cover front door, teeth & the googley eyes.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome idea on the eyes kinda like a giant "Harry Potter Monster Book"---where do you get giant googly eyes...........I want some


Sidnami said:


> Been reaped. Will be posting pics later. Thanks again.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Awesome idea on the eyes kinda like a giant "Harry Potter Monster Book"---where do you get giant googly eyes...........I want some


Gatorgirl35, I got mine at Target in October.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Gatorgirl--Mine came from Archie McPhee [I'm pretty sure].


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Scored some giant googly eyes----woooo whoooo. Think Ill attach them to some magnetic sheets I bought like 100 years ago and never used. Have to do the car idea to my daughter and then we can put them on her fridge later. Cant wait till they get here


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*My victim was...*









Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Merry Christmas!







In case anyone is doing some shopping Dec 26th. Coupon for Michaels for 40% off Entire Regular price purchase. US Stores Thursday only!
http://weeklyad.michaels.com/coupons?cm_mmc=EMAIL-_-1225SDAC-_-b1-_-Coupon1


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very pretty tree bethany


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Not really merry reaper but thought I would share with our reeper friends 

The king got me the Grandin road pumpkin princess I wanted for Christmas















apparently I did not get a great picture of it though....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, no, it's not a good picture of the pumpkin princess, but it's a great picture of the pumpkin queen. thanks for posting, you look in such glee.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

The pumpkin princess is just right for the pumpkin queen! Enjoy the newest addition to the royal family, LOL!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hope everyone had a great holiday and hoping the last few reapings arrive soon! 

I'm off to visit my former in-laws, try and get some painting done, get a final gift finished and basically hide for a day or so. Seems like I'm constantly getting volunteered for this or that because I'm "not working" right now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my family rocks I got so many cool Halloween items for Christmas here is two I got I will have to take pics of all the other stuff


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

your family does rock saki. cool gifts.
I have a coworker that gave me a home made Halloween birthday card. and she gave me 3 cool Halloween items for xmas.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

got this awesome skull bank from babe along with quite a bit Game of thrones.. he gets me ♥ funny because i was talking with a co worker a week before about me wanting to go up to earthbound and get on of their blank skull banks,and sugar skull it


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's a nice skull moonwitchkitty. I love your crystal ball as well. it's very gypsyish with that fringe and stand.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> that's a nice skull moonwitchkitty. I love your crystal ball as well. it's very gypsyish with that fringe and stand.


the crystal ball came from Bethany reaper before last.. here is a better picture of my shelf ♥


----------



## condy (Dec 25, 2013)

ALKONOST said:


> What an awesome box of goodies.. that little tree is rockin! Great job PIB!


the two eyes look like thumbs. cute


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moonwitch, that shelf looks awesome. wow, I love your taste


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree with Hallo, a very cool looking shelf!


I am pretty sure that some people did not post pictures of their gifts, I know the holidays are busy, but it is only fair to your reaper to acknowledge their gift!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well I have to send out a HUGE thank you for a "Merry Reaper" gift from someone who was NOT my Merry Reaper. Sweet as she can be Saki sent me a BEAUTIFUL painted cake cover that I received on December 23rd!! I could not believe it! She is one in a million! I will post a picture as soon as I get a new phone because while I was sick over the holidays, my phone decided to die....(I think it caught my flu virus) But just to let everyone know, it is beyond awesomeness!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Well I have to send out a HUGE thank you for a "Merry Reaper" gift from someone who was NOT my Merry Reaper. Sweet as she can be Saki sent me a BEAUTIFUL painted cake cover that I received on December 23rd!! I could not believe it! She is one in a million! I will post a picture as soon as I get a new phone because while I was sick over the holidays, my phone decided to die....(I think it caught my flu virus) But just to let everyone know, it is beyond awesomeness!


you are very welcome i did not copy the famouse cake plate for i wanted her to have a design all her own


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I need to see more pictures. I'm having serious withdrawals. Help me please, it hurts so bad.......


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 188699
> 
> got this awesome skull bank from babe along with quite a bit Game of thrones.. he gets me ♥ funny because i was talking with a co worker a week before about me wanting to go up to earthbound and get on of their blank skull banks,and sugar skull it


What did you get game of thrones? I am obsessed with GoT ! I got a few things for xmas but not much. I got a Stark family tshirt and a Pop figure of Jaime. and the game of thrones beer, I got one bottle of the" iron throne" and one bottle of the" take the black" . March/April can't get here fast enough.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

@MWK
this is the GoT pop figure I want next. He isn't available yet so I couldnt get him for xmas but soon my direwolf you shall be mine !


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have Daenerys Targaryen








And the Stark wolf t-shirt, the Night's Watch t-shirt and the Targaryen t-shirt 

Can't wait for the next season. Disembodiedvoice, love the dire wolf! I'll have to watch for him!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> What did you get game of thrones? I am obsessed with GoT ! I got a few things for xmas but not much. I got a Stark family tshirt and a Pop figure of Jaime. and the game of thrones beer, I got one bottle of the" iron throne" and one bottle of the" take the black" . March/April can't get here fast enough.


physical book set  i have a kindle  a Targaryen T-shirt, Stark Sweatshirt, soundtrack to season 2


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> physical book set  i have a kindle  a Targaryen T-shirt, Stark Sweatshirt, soundtrack to season 2


Oh I have the S1 soundtrack and I want the others, is S2 any good? I also would like Targaryen T or sweatshirt. I want a Lanister one as well only because I love Tyrion and Tywin...Jaime too now, I just hope he doen't disappointment me. I am spoiler free, I haven't read the books. I'm reading them now but I won't go past where we are on the show if that makes sense.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

MummyOf5 said:


> I have Daenerys Targaryen
> View attachment 188734
> 
> 
> ...


What does the Nights Watch T-shirt look like? i wouldn't mind having that. I guess MWK would like the pop better if it was a cute kitty instead of a Direwolf . I love Ghost though, they also have the dragons coming out in Pop form, they are cute too.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mine came from Hot Topic but I don't think they have them any more (couldn't find pics) I'll take pics of them later and post them, gotta go to work til 8.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Season 2 soundtrack is awesome has this song on it. love his voice..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I checked in tonight to see all the Merry Reaper gifts. What fun! I wanted to be a part of this, but decided that I needed to not take part due to my (once again) impending surgery. I had rotator cuff surgery on Nov. 7. We thought it was a small tear and when he got in there, it had torn off the tendon. I told them I was really hurting, but not a lot of listening to poor old me!

I spent almost two weeks sleeping in a recliner. Then we got hit with the Ice bowl here in Texas and everything shut down. They even closed schools here for 6 full days! It has been a mess. The postal service didn't run and UPS and Fed Ex were backed up in the DFW area and still are not caught up after the holiday volume hit right after this. Ice storm---yes ice---not snow was the week after thanksgiving. 

I have two Christmas packages that were guaranteed before Christmas delivery that are not here yet. They are in our immediate area at a UPS facility and were there on Christmas Eve. They are so overwhelmed by the volume that I still don't have them. I have friends who have gone out there several times and waited for hours to no avail. Now let me tell you if I was having to wait on my Merry Reaper gift, I would not have been patient!!!!

Thank you all for posting and letting me live through your photos and descriptions. I missed the past few Reapers due to surgeries. It seems that I am stuck in this surgery mess around the fall season since I have had surgeries now three years in a row.

I am looking forward to the next Reaper and will hopefully no miss the winter one coming up. I even left some items out when we put up most of the Halloween décor. In fact my front bedroom has been converted into an office type/Witches' room and I have 5 of my favorites out for year round. It does get some raised eyebrows.

Oh, the ideas I have. Just wish I had the $ to go and buy up some things I saw today while out shopping. Unfortunately haven't had a check in weeks and my lovely employer has decided NOT to grant me an extension of medical leave and I am starting PT tomorrow.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh man printersdevil, I'm sorry to hear of your luck. hope you recuperate fine, and hope you're done with the surgeries. I've been through an ice storm as well. it was a few years back. it shut down everything, and made for some cold times. I hope things go so you can join in on the winter reaper. good luck bunches


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil, Hope you have a speedy recovery & that PT goes terrific!! Just do what they say so you can have all the movement you can back!! I broke my arm when my daughter was about 3. Did everything they told me in PT because I NEEDED to have full range back for decorating my cakes and just doing every day things. Had a friend who's husband didn't do the PT and he couldn't rotate his arm at the elbow. That wasn't going to be me. Arm is not the same as the left, but SO close.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Season 2 soundtrack is awesome has this song on it. love his voice..



I love that song too. Well a love hate actually it brings such hate for the Red Wedding but I love the sound. I want the 3rd season as well, it has the bear and maiden fair song and the one the little girl sings which was sweet.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

aww will have to look for it ♥ so addicted. i didn't notice your signature at the bottom or when i was doing your reaping i would have added some of the jewelry i made, with mod podge and Pics from GOT


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Having pic with drawls


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I know my victim has had some difficulty recently so I hope they won't be offended if I post pictures of some of what I sent. I had the most fun with this reaper, I guess because I had more time with this one. 








The creature from the black lagoon








Creepy candy canes








creepy bells








eek! A spider!








It's always great to have some extra eyes 








my victim has a love for old universal monsters








Had to throw in some regular Christmas too!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Spider bulb is awesome! Your victim must have loved it  Good thing you posted some pics Saki Girl (and the rest of us) is going through withdrawls


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks gatorgirl! I saw a few different variations of the spider on pinterest and thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Lizzy that is some great stuff!! So many things to add to the "TO DO" list now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Liszzy those ate Awsome the movie pic ones truned out sweet


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethany said:


> Lizzy that is some great stuff!! So many things to add to the "TO DO" list now.


I've turned my "TO DO" list into a book!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lizzie, those are some good gifts. even your Christmas bulbs look like Halloween. I love it all


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pics of shirts for those interested





















and 1 that isn't GOT but another series that I like


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

those are awesome!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lizzy, you did a great job, love that spider, glad you posted the pictures!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

okay now that the holidays are over i will get my pictures posted they made it off the camera, so now to get them on the mac. uggggg!
so sorry for the major delay the great pumpkin is busy with man/car stuff!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

someone will be a happer camper thursday  brown truck alert


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay!!!!!!!! Thank you Saki, you rock!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

*Finally! Pictures!*

 Hey Guys! Sorry it took SO LONG for me to post pictures of my wonderful cake plate from Saki! I finally got a new phone that works. WooHoo! Here is the wonderful cake stand and cover. It is simply AWESOME!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so glad you like it


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

That cake plate is gorgeous!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am so glad you like it


 Like it? Like it? That is the understatement of the YEAR! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh that's gorgeous,!!! How lucky are you, Pumpkin 5. 

Are you going to do the winter reaper, P5?

Saki, another master piece!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

What is this "Winter Reaper" you speak of Bethene??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Oh that's gorgeous,!!! How lucky are you, Pumpkin 5.
> 
> Are you going to do the winter reaper, P5?
> 
> Saki, another master piece!!


Of course she is she is addicted like us  ready to sign up let's do thus hehe 

Thank you also for complement on cake pan


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

What a gorgeous cake plate, Pumpkin5!! Saki.. you always do such beautiful work


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Out for delivery whoot


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Working on my Hell Holes 
May sneak in the reaper.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*I've Been Royally REAPED!!!!*

 I've been reaped!!! Whoohoo! Saki.Girl--- THANK YOU!!! I love everything. You nailed me and my Halloween likes and themes to a T and I love everything. Since I think I'm the last one to be reaped, I've decided to steal the thread and post lots of pictures. I saw some comments about going through picture withdrawals, so I'm going to fulfill that need and show all of the fabulous things I received today. Much love to Saki for rescue reaping me and for Bethene for giving her the go-ahead. <3 <3 <3

First pictures: The box... if somebody writes fragile that many times all over the box, it has to be good!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

First off, A skull plate, a spells hand towel and adorable witchy skeleton napkins  










  Next, a very cool, metal cauldron  











  A a very cool Dia de los Meuertos skull candle.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Picture frame #1 with a skeleton cameo  











  Next picture frame a skeleton frame  









  Next, a very cool black frame with edges from another frame, I believe. I wish I would have thought of this.  









  And a creepy spider frame.  









  I love candles and picture frames!!! My theme calls for many, so Saki has my back!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Up now, would be a handcrafted, one of a kind Saki-painted coffin (correct me if I'm wrong) filled with more candles!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Halloween Coasters! Love....  









  Witches Noses! We need them, seriously. We do.  









  "Witches Blend- Bone Grove, Massachusetts" candle  









  More Candles, even a touch of Christmas.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

A witchy sign... have I mentioned our witches theme, yet?  









  A spooky tree decoration  









  An old book, but not just an old book, a very cool, old book. At first I though Saki made the cover, but it's a real book. I opened it up and read for first few pages, a crazy cool book. Dictionary of the Khazars: A Lexicon Novel by Milorad Pavic   









  And, the first page I read in the book said this:


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Now, here's the OMG what the heck is this, it's heavy and looks AMAZING!!! I can't thank you enough for this awesome creation! FANTASTIC!! * Notice the quarter... it's to see how huge this large wooden box truly is...  









  The inside!!!  









  Haha, I'll post the inside contents in the next reply, but notice the cool material, there's a bunch and it's sheer and has skulls all over it... I LOVE THIS STUFF!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so glad you like everything yes the coffin is hand painted by me I made the witch candle love making them  and as for the box OMG i was so excited how it came out and now that i know you love it even more excited I take it that it all made it there in one peice  . you were a blast to reap i had a blast putting all your goodies together.  
I hope that i made up for you being the last one reap and made it all worth the wait


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's the inside of the lid, and the fantastic contents and a picture of the skull material:


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

theRedHallows,,, Fabulous reaping!!! Love the witches blessing candle and the cauldron!! Love what she did with the Picture frames!! and the coasters,,, too funny, love the don't fear me beer me!!! and the box too beautiful!! and the fabric, wow,, Saki really did a great job!! thank you again, Saki!!!!!

the pictures of the content did not show up for me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> What a gorgeous cake plate, Pumpkin5!! Saki.. you always do such beautiful work


thank you


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you Saki.Girl for making my New Year bright and exciting. This is one great way to bring in the new year. I love everything and thank you for putting so much time and effort into making my gifts and for volunteering to rescue reap me. I love everything!!! Here's the group picture which includes a fuzzy lil' owl and a blood-thirsty bat that I wasn't able to upload. Thanks again Saki. <3<3


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The Red Hallows said:


> Thank you Saki.Girl for making my New Year bright and exciting. This is one great way to bring in the new year. I love everything and thank you for putting so much time and effort into making my gifts and for volunteering to rescue reap me. I love everything!!! Here's the group picture which includes a fuzzy lil' owl and a blood-thirsty bat that I wasn't able to upload. Thanks again Saki. <3<3
> 
> 
> View attachment 189209



you are very very welcome  was a blast to do


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love that it is by your Christmas tree!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I enjoyed looking at all your Christmas goodies. Great Reaps!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pumpkin5, that is an awesome cake plate. saki, you did good.
holy moly red hallows, I would love that gift too. I have a fetish for frames. I told myself no more. so at goodwill today, I buy a frame. but it was so cool. oh yes, I would love this gift. and the box, and the box contents. amazing. saki, you always give such cool gifts. I see you even threw in a cape cod glass. oy, sweet.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Saki Girl Rocks!!! That is one fabulous reap! Red Hallows, I think the girl in that lonesome picture is doing the happy dance now !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks guys it was a blast making her gifts I had that box for a while was not sure what was going to make then when I read her likes it hit me I can use that box . 
Ok ready to sign up for the next reaper hehe


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Red Hallows, your reap was definitely worth the wait!!! Saki girl, great job. I love your creativity and thoughtfulness.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Saki Girl you are one awesome reaper! I love it all especially that box!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> I was reaped ,
> Thank you for the great box of goodies kloey74
> made my day for sure
> here is the pics of the goodies


*Well this is what I get for not getting on here enough! I didnt even realize there was a merry reaper! This gift however is simply amazing! I love the pumpkin Jack with Santa hat! That is such a creative gift! Love the sign love everything. Awesome reap 
*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Jezebelle said:


> View attachment 188223
> 
> 
> View attachment 188224
> ...


*OK SERIOUSLY!!! A pink coffin lined in GLITTER.... CLEARLY this was meant for ME! LOL Love it just simply LOVE IT!!!!
*


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The Red Hallows said:


> Thank you Saki.Girl for making my New Year bright and exciting. This is one great way to bring in the new year. I love everything and thank you for putting so much time and effort into making my gifts and for volunteering to rescue reap me. I love everything!!! Here's the group picture which includes a fuzzy lil' owl and a blood-thirsty bat that I wasn't able to upload. Thanks again Saki. <3<3
> 
> 
> View attachment 189209


Loving that spells hand towel and the only way to explain your box is exactly how you already said it OMG! it is so beautiful, fantastic job Saki, as always!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Woo ow that is an amazing reap!! I WANT THE CAULDRON! saki you did really well!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

spookie there's talk of a valentines reaper


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Loving that spells hand towel and the only way to explain your box is exactly how you already said it OMG! it is so beautiful, fantastic job Saki, as always!!


thank you sweetie . i must share with you my newest additon to esty site i just finiahed painting still looking for a silver pot but here is a silver accesorie set


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is beautiful saki.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, very beautiful Saki!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm ready for the next one. I need a reason to paint or sew!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful Saki!!


AnD YoInK  watch your store too ♥ just perfect because I was looking for accessories for my kitchen.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

WOW Red Hallows! What an incredible rescue reap! Everything was amazing and LOVED that large box full of awesomeness. Beautiful job, Saki


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

have the thread for the winter reaper up and running!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/133385-winter-reaper-sign-up-discussion-thread.html

its up


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

amyml said:


> The tree
> View attachment 187905
> 
> 
> Thank you again PIB. I love everything! I'm wearing the socks right now!


I am a total scrooge when it comes to Christmas, I only do it for my kids. but even I love that tree!!! SOO cute  Love those snowflake spiders


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

ajbanz said:


> I am slowly figuring out the smart phone. so here we go!! PICS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were to do Christmas for myself this is exactly the items I would want. Really Beautiful colors ajbanz. Love your reaping


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

nhh said:


> I'm finally getting these posted. Hollows Eva sent me an amazing box of goodies. It's a Nisser Christmas for me!!!  I've got most of it displayed already, working on eating some too.  She made Poe ornaments, found a cool santa that she painted, printed the history of Nissers, etc... Everything is just perfect and I couldn't be happier. So, there are lots of photos. I won't post every photo but I have them all uploaded to my photo album... http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/nhh-albums-2013.html


Oh My! Seriously loving those Poe ornaments! So So cute!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 188376
> 
> View attachment 188377
> 
> ...



WOW! Where in the world did you find that Santa? Love him! The ornaments are beautiful and the kiddos look so happy 

okay, editing, I cant believe that you made that Santa. hes so cute, explains why ive never seen one like it, Beautiful bethene as always.

Now Im all caught up on the Merry Reaping and ready for the Winter Reaping. I gotta say my favs were ajbanz black stocking and ornaments, nhh's Poe Ornaments and your black Santa bethene. Beautiful stuff guys, great job


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Do not read this post. It was an accident.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

here all the neat stuff i got from lady sherry


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another fantastic reap great job lady sherry


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Hallowmas, that was a nice mixture of 2 wonderful holidays. great reap. how fun


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I enjoyed going through this just now again and looking at everything. Hallomas, that witches stocking from Lady Sherry is beautiful.

Saki, are the cake plates usable or just décor? I guess I mean is the paint used okay for foods? Love, love it.

WOnderful items that everyone received. 

I can't wait to get our victims in two days!


----------

